# Night Dancing and More



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

So I've decided to keep a journal here of Hannibal's activities/antics. Any other betta we get will take part in this as well.



I have trouble sleeping. Last night was especially difficult. So I didn't want the other half up (he had an eye appointment today and then had to go straight to work), I sat up. Doing so put me next to Hannibal's tank. His 3.5 gallon is on the table next to our bed. Well, once Hannibal took notice of me, he started to dance. It was so cute! He danced up a storm. He took a break at one point. Using his plastic hairgrass plant to prop himself up against the side of the tank, he watched me. After a short rest like that, he started dancing again! Now, this is the first time that Hannibal has danced in the 9 days that we've had him. He danced so long in such pretty patterns... He put me to sleep!

Now he's lurking about his tank as though it never happened. Silly boy is acting like his name today.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I think our Hannibal may need a name change...

He has spent the day dancing for me. All over his 3.5 gallon tank. He's even shimmering his tail and doing a circle around his hairgrass plant. To top it all off, in the time that we have had him and at the store... Hannibal does not flare. Not even at other male bettas. Not at his own reflection.
Other than his biting incident (got me quite a few times) and how he eats... A few looks he gives... His name just doesn't seem to fit now...
Though he does keep stopping and giving me that "Hello, Clarice." look... >>;


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

The last couple of days have been rather eventful...

Hannibal had me quite worried all of yesterday. He seemed to be having difficulty closing his gills properly. Also had an odd white spot on his tail. He was hiding under his heater quite a bit and was choosing that as his resting spot. Not at all usual for our spunky little guy. After some very close watching, I also noted that he was a little bloated.

After my shower last night, I sat on the bed and watched him closely. His bloating had gone away. This surprised me quite a bit. He also was back to swimming about his 3.5 gallon tank as though he hadn't a care in the world. I decided to fast him just in case though.

Today everything is oddly back to normal. He's behaving like himself again, using his hairgrass plant to rest. He's quite the active boy and doesn't usually hide much. He's even back to dancing for me today. Still no luck with pellets but he had no trouble with blood worms like he did Tues night.

Also got to deal with a flooding garage today. -_-
Devon had to come home from work for a while to help out with that. Thank goodness Mary opened the door that goes out to the garage and noticed! I have things out there of mine and Kacey's. It would have been horrid to loose them.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Hannibal seems quite happy today.

He's been playing in his plant today. Weaves in and out of it very delicately. He's adorable when he does this as he usually shimmies his tail. He likes to shimmy over to the side when he sees me. Watches me for a moment and then dances about. It's like having a puppy who is happy to see you.

His fins:
His dorsal is growing back so nicely! A good portion of it was completely gone when we bought him at Petsmart. Now that portion is about half as long as the rest of his dorsal. We've only had him 12 days today. That his dorsal has grown back so much so quickly surprises me with what a picky eater he is.
He also has new growth with his anal fin. When we bought him, I hadn't even noticed that any of it was missing. Not much was gone, just a little near his tail. That has grown back beautifully.

Antics so far today:
He is trying to eat his reflection. XD No flaring still though. Just trying to eat his reflection. If he's still doing this later, I'm going to take a video of it. Wish he would flare for me, but he still wont. Maybe one day he will. Until then, I'm quite content watching him be himself.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, I have now figured out where Hannibal is hiding his going to the bathroom! He hides in his hairgrass plant to go! XD Going to have to remove it to give it a very thorough scrubbing.

He has also been doing a few odd things today.. He is dancing again, but not either of his usual dances. He had 2 before this. One was his "Oh my gosh! Feed me!" dance... The other he would just dance for me to get my attention.
This dance.. Well, this dancing is very different. He'll come near the side of his tank, do this little dance, then go off up in a corner and try to make a little bubble nest.  What on earth is our Hannibal up to?



In other, non fishy news...
My daughter is growing up too fast. T_T She's 4 now and so very independent. She no longer wants/needs my help for much of anything. Picks out her own clothes (which she does very well at). Gets herself dressed. Informs us when it is breakfast/lunch/dinner (almost always spot on) with a "Mommy/Daddy, I'm hungry. I think it breakfast/lunch/dinner time." She also puts herself to bed. My baby is growing up. T_T So fast.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh! Hannibal finally flared! This is the first time he has flared for us, Wouldn't even flare at the store. I guess he was having an argument with his reflection on the side of his stank. He looked so pretty! I wish I had a camera handy!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: He goes in the bushes to do his business. He's surprisingly modest for a fish. Some of mine swim around with it dangling off for over an hour before it finally drops. 

I love the wiggle dance. If I could start over, I'd name all my bettas old disco names.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Indeed. ^_^ I just caught him coming out of his hairgrass. >> Didn't expect he'd be so chipper or modest when I named him. After all.. He bit me when I put him in his tank. -_-

I really don't understand this new wiggle of his. Not sure what is triggering it. It's almost like a mating dance.  He is a rather confusing little betta. Never know what he'll do next.

He hasn't flared since that one time earlier. -_- He just HAD to do it when I had no camera! Ugh. Silly fish. Silly, stubborn fish.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He bit you when you put him in? What a little snot. 

The wiggle dance is something most bettas do to express excitement. Mostly, it means "Feed me! Feed me! Feed me!"  It's one of my favorite betta behaviors, haha. Of course, if I fed mine every single time they wiggled, they'd be blimps by now.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh, he did indeed. That's how he got his name. XD Getting him from his nasty cup to his nice clean tank, he bit me a total of 5 times. Not the first time a betta male has bitten me, but the most I have ever been bit by any pet.

I wonder of this new wiggle of his. His "Oh! Feed me! Feed me! I'm pretty, feed me!" dance is a one of a kind really. Involves me seeing his "empty" tummy and shimmering his tail at me.
His "Oh! You're looking at me!" wiggle is adorable. He does this one mainly at night or when I sit to watch him for a cheer-me-up moment. This one uses his entire tank. Elegant movements and shimmying his entire body.
This new wiggle... He'll zoom over to me and wiggle to get my attention. Then he goes to one corner and blows a couple bubbles. The filter is defeated him in his quest of a bubble nest.
--------

He still hasn't flared again. Silly thing. Right now, however, he is "fighting" his tank reflection. He will do this off and on all day lately. Not sure why he does this or that it gives him any satisfaction... But it seems like a new hobby for him. He does still use his filter as a fishy treadmill. Maybe this is just his new form of exorcising.

He's looking so healthy and vibrant now. I keep thinking that he can't get brighter but he does. I have noticed something with his fins though... The ends are spikey. I'm not sure why this is. This is just how his fins grow. Even new growth. Really not sure why this is, but he's still gorgeous.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Spiky ends on his fins? Are you sure you didn't get a crowntail betta? 

His wiggles sound absolutely adorable. He's surprisingly social and friendly for a guy who bites.  Mine, alas, seem to prefer the "feed me" wiggle to any other kind. 

How funny that he fights his reflection but he doesn't flare. It's like he's shadow boxing. But that's good because if he stays active and occupied, he's less likely to develop bad habits like tailbiting.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm fairly certain. >> I mean... His fins are flowing but have spikey ends. I'll try to get some new pictures of him today.Hopefully he'll cooperate with me today. It doesn't look as though there is anything wrong with his fins, they just grow in this way. All of his new growth comes in this way.

I'm pretty surprised by how social and friendly he is too. Sometimes makes me want to change his name... Then I remember how he bit me. XD He's gotten me a couple times during feeding. He hits pretty hard. I'll have to see if I can record his wiggles to share with you.

I sometimes sit back and watch him fight with his reflection. He does it quite a lot lately. Not to obsessive point though. It almost seems as though he does it to gain my attention. If I get over by his tank, he'll stop and look at me. Then wiggling commences.
----

Today, Hannibal is being pretty relaxed. He doesn't know that it is water change day. I'll be doing that here in a few minutes.

Ah! He's flaring right now as I tryp and I haven't a camera handy! Such a big flare too. He's very angry with Reflection Hannibal right now.
And as soon as I got that out, he stopped. I think he tired himself out there for a moment. He just has so much personality.

Now I am off to get things going. Have laundry to do, cleaning, an appointment at 3 (it's 11:32 right now), and have to pick up my medicine. Plus Hannibal's water change. Busy day.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Water change complete and Hannibal is acting like a completely different fish. o_o
We did a 100% change as at seems his filter was mucking up his water. Hannibal has decided that he does not like this business of complete water changes. I don't blame him in the slightest. The water he was in during the change got terribly cold. It had me quite worried, but he didn't get the slightest lethargic...

He is now back in his now clean tank... And freaking out. 
I tested his water. Everything tested normally. Just like it did before. He is flaring _everywhere_ at _everything_ and _nothing at all_! This from the fish who would _never_ flare just the other day! I don't know what to think about this big personality change. Not that his flaring is beautiful, because it is! I just worry.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Maybe Hannibal is just the tiniest bit psychotic, like his namesake? "Water changes? I'll show you water changes!" *flaaaare* Graaaagh! Who really knows what sets a betta off. I had one who flared at everything, even his own poo.  And then I had one who never flared once in his life. He was the most non-aggressive male betta I'd ever seen. It's truly hard to tell. But Hannibal sounds like such a ham! Of course, they always stop doing what they are doing when the camera appears. They know. Oh yes, they know. ;-)


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Hannibal does seem to be a bit psychotic, huh? He's quite the character really.
----

Well, dearest Hannibal has spent all night flaring. His tank has 4 different colored LED lights that have 12 settings... Devon put it on one that had all 4 of the lights on. Hannibal did not like that setting. He started flaring even more. O_O So I got it back on the one that only has the first light on. At night it makes his tank look like natural water lit by moonlight. He likes this setting.

Today... Well, the crazy little guy is still flaring. It comes in bursts now though. He'll be patrolling the surface and then swims down to about the middle to begin a flare session. Thankfully, he has no blow-outs as of right now. I am keeping a discreet eye on him. If he gets himself too worked up or injures himself, he will be floated for a short time as a "time-out" to hopefully calm himself.

After his water change yesterday, I set up his heater as a little cave since he likes things this way. I have seen him take a couple rests there since putting him back in his tank. He doesn't seem as interested in his fake plant, but he has wove himself through it once or twice. He's attacked his thermometer today as if to put it in its place. He's given it the evil eye once or twice since, but seems content that it understands the tank is his.

He ate like a piggy for his first feeding today, so I'm not as worried about my handsome combtail anymore.
Ah, yes, he is a Combtail, not the VT that I thought he was. I still think he's gorgeous. With his flowing, spiked blue and red fins with green shimmer.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Went out for a few hours this afternoon (Yay me!). My friend and his son stopped in before we left to see Hannibal. To his credit, the little guy swam over without flaring and let them get a good look at him.

Now home and relaxing.
Well, I am at least. Dear Hannibal is still a bit of a flaring fool. His breaks are longer now though. Still no flaring injuries. Very thankful that all this flaring hasn't torn any fins. It seems he has a little bit more regrowth on his dorsal fin today. Being too active for me to tell 100%. He has new growth on his anal fin for sure. I'm glad that's coming in completely. That patch is now just trying to catch up with the rest of the fin. Making a lot of progress.
His dorsal fin just doesn't seem to want to come back in 100%. I don't mind. It gives him character really. Gives him this cute look to make you unsuspecting of him. Until the bite. XD

The trip out was a bit of a strain. Went to the mall so the two kids could play at the little play area. It's cold out. I don't do so well around people. My chest still hurts from all the little panic attacks. I did it though and I guess that's what matters.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*hugs* I understand how you feel with crowds. I have severe social anxiety and mild OCD so I don't do well around people either. I haven't been to a mall in over 8 years. Just seeing newsclips of shoppers on Black Friday makes me want to run and hide. But you can be proud of yourself because you MADE IT THROUGH.  Hurray!

Maybe Hannibal has settled in and this is the new, active and feisty Hannibal? He sounds so funny attacking his thermometer. I'm glad his dorsal seems to be showing new growth. Sometimes the growth can start out fast and level out.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

We weren't at the mall too long. Thankfully. Not sure I could have lasted too long really. I have PTSD and anxiety brought on by it. I usually just stay in the house because leaving is just too hard. I think that is why I love bettas so very much. So colorful and vibrant without having to go outside to enjoy their company thoroughly.

I do like this new side of Hannibal. I'm hoping he settles a little more so he'll do his night dancing for me again. Last night he flared at Devon when he deemed him too close to the tank. CD Devon and I both laughed.

He's still flaring up some and general trying to intimidate whatever he deems a threat. So far, no damage because of this. Keeping an eye on his fins still, just in case. He doesn't seem to exhausting himself either, so that's good.

Good News!
Devon has consented to me getting new pretties! I've already picked out 2 new boys. Depending on what I find, I may very well start a sorority as well. If not, I'll wait a few months and then start a sorority. Maybe I'll breed my own pretties to share with others at some point. ^_^


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

So I woke up this morning and checked on Hannibal. My normal routine. Turned into a not so normal sight. I had to check several times to make sure the fact I'm exhausted from lack of sleep wasn't playing tricks on me. Sure enough. Hannibal has crafted a bubble nest! His first one since us bringing him home. Not just one though... Two! One is the size of a half dollar and is near/above his thermometer. The other is at the back of his tank (closest side to the bed). This one is smaller and spread out. Right now, he's guarding the larger one. I think that his new wiggle may have been an indicator that this was coming. The poor guy is all ready with no girlfriend. Unfortunately for him... I do not plan on breeding him. As lovely as he is, I bought him from a store and so I wouldn't use him if I do decide to breed.

A new development... Hannibal is giving me the "come hither" wiggle.  I knew that he has some issues, but I had no idea that he was so very confused. XD The poor guy. Hopefully he gets over his confusion.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I've gotten better at leaving the house, mainly because of my fish. I'm willing to go to pet stores or even Wal-Mart for their sake. But for me, if I can buy it online, I will. 

Hurray for the bubblenests, Hannibal! Very well done.  But uh, Hannibal, about the girl you've chosen . . . well, for one thing . . . I think she's already taken. And then there's this little thing called "species compatibility." XD So sweet though, Hannibal has a crush on you, Enkil.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I really only leave with Devon or the roommate as a rule. I do have a friend that I'll leave with though. Used to get his little boy and my little girl together all the time, but it's been harder since moving. I did go to the bigger mall in Portland the other month to meet up with a friend from high school that I hadn't seen since back in 2006. It was fun really despite the strain it put on me.

I don't think Hannibal minds. XD He flares at Devon if he comes close to me within Hannibal's sight. It's the only time that he doesn't like Devon. He is also littering all of the surface of his water with bubbles.  Being so careful not to pop them when he goes up for a breath. It's both cute and strange all at the same time. He also seems a lot more calm now that he's made his bubblenests.

He hasn't been doing too much today really. Swimming about like normal and hanging about under his bubbles. He's been resting at the bottom when he does, but that is normal for him. He's never hidden much. Not even when we first bought him. His normal behavior seems abnormal for a betta. lol Makes him special. He doesn't know it yet, but we're going to spoiling him. I'm going to get him a new adjustable heater. His fake hairgrass plant is also going to be replaced with a live plant. I think he'll enjoy that and it'll be better for his tank health really. I also worry the plastic plant is going to damage his fins. Since the cleaning, he seems to like it less and doesn't really go near it much.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well, you did clean out his "toilet," haha. You ruined his private place. XD 

He must have had some pent up testosterone going on there, to flare so much and then build all his bubblenests. What a stud!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

His fake plant put a rip in his gorgeous tail. x_x I was so upset when I noticed! Though it seems to bother him not at all. He's still being the regular old Hannibal. Swimming about and wiggling at me from under his bubble nest. XD

The bubblenest! It's gotten bigger. o_o It's a bit impressive, the work he's done on it. I see him add to it here and there when he seems to think that I'm not looking. When he notices me near the tank, he goes over to it and wiggles under it at me. Poor thing. If I was a betta, he'd have won me over for sure now. XD Unfortunately for him, I am not.

Other than that, he is happy and seems quite healthy. We'll have to work at repairing his tail now, but that's ok. He heals his fins quite well.
Tomorrow we go to get his new heater. On Wed/Thurs, I'll get him his live plant while I do some shopping for my new pretties. ^_^


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Hannibal is quite upset today. We changed out some of his water since his filter hasn't been running. This, of course, ruined his poor bubblenest. The poor dear. I also replaced his heater with an adjustable one. This took away his "cave"... However, I bought him a new decoration for him to hide in. He has checked it out some, but has yet to go inside.

He's swimming about rather angrily right now. He's even bitten his poor heater. Suppose I can't blame him. He seemed upset with the indicator light. >>
I'm hoping he likes the new decoration I got him from PetSmart. I know that he'll have to get used to it. I also want to get some of those betta hammocks for him and the new ones I'll be getting.

Oh! As I'm typing this.. He went into his new decoration! Did it all nice and slow, slinking in. Looked about the darkness. Then slowly popped his black head out into the light before slowly slinking out. So he should use it. I hope. XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He bit his heater? Hannibal, you absolutely crack me up! 

Haha, he looks at you and thinks, "Hmm, she's big for a betta, guess I need to build a bigger nest." ;-) So sweet he has a crush on you.

One of my girls used to be absolutely fascinated with the indicator light on her heater. Every time it would come on, she'd swim over and just stare and stare and stare until it went off. She also thought the ball bearing weights in the bottom of the glass thermometer were pellets so she'd nibble at the bottom of the thermometer all the time.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

He was so very upset when the water change caused his bubble nest to disappear. I'll have to try my hand at making a baffle for his filter. It has something like that that came with it, but there's still too much of a current to allow him to make a secure bubble nest. It has to be frustrating for him.

It;s adorable that he does that for me though. Makes me giggle every time.
Though I care for him, Hannibal isn't really mine. I bought him for my daughter. She likes to sit and watch him sit there and watch her. XD They are so cute just sitting and watching each other. She talks to him to. Full conversations.

Hannibal has bit at his thermometer just the one time. That was after the 100% water change we did. He attacked it to put it in its place. lol. The new heater he's gone at twice. I've caught him watching the indicator light a couple of times and then trying to gently nibble it. He's also nipped at his anubias a few of times. Not since it stopped moving about though. Now he rests in it from time to time. It's floating right now until I get a rock for it. Since he likes it so much, I'm going to have to get him a betta hammock to rest on. I didn't know he'd like it so much since he likes to rest on the bottom and in his "cave" so much.

He scared me so much last night! I got him this double barrel decoration at PetSmart (I think it's one of their exclusives). I knew I had to get him a new hiding place since I was taking away his old heater. Well, I kept looking for him last night and finding him in his new hiding spot. I know he was sleeping now, but at the time I was very worried that he had gone in there and died for some reason.

The rip in his tail from his old plastic plant is already starting to heal! The warmer water seems to be doing him a world of good. His colors look even better today. He never fails to amaze. His water is at about 78*F now. I'll never get a preset or anything like that again. One I can adjust is definitely the way to go.

I was looking at the stores (we went to both PetSmart and Petco) yesterday... I was hoping that I'd find one of them that had shrimp so I could have a few in my sorority. Only PetSmart had any and they only had ghost shrimp. Sometime this week, we'll be going to Walmart. Maybe they'll have something different.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's amazing how fast the fins can heal. One of my girls in the sorority got her dorsal bit off two weeks ago, there was nothing left. It's already fully healed and you'd never know. 

Oh, I know! They can really scare the dickens out of you when they go hide and sleep in their caves. I've literally taken the cave out of one of my tanks and looked in it. It was actually meant for cichlid fish so it's got a bottom and everything, fully contained. So I lifted it out, hoping my guy would swim out when it started rising and he didn't. I had it completely out of water and upside down before he finally fell out and back into the tank. :shock:

Amano shrimp are the best for eating algae but they pretty much look like ghost shrimp. Cherry shrimp are the prettiest but smaller and much harder to find. One of my pet stores had them, 2 for $14. I was like, "I'm not spending that much on something that could potentially end up as dinner."


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm just glad that he seems to be doing so well. He looks and acts very healthy. Him being happy and healthy is all I can ask for. ^_^ I keep an eye on him to make sure all seems well. Kacey is learning how to feed him. I hand her a piece of food and she drops it in. She loves to watch him eat and now knows when his feeding times are.

If Hannibal ever did that to me... o_o He worried me enough last night. I hope he doesn't lay like that again. The way he was resting, a very slight current was rocking him ever so slightly. He knows just what to do to worry me, it seems.

The only shrimp I saw were at PetSmart and they were ghost shrimp. I was disappointed. Our PetCo didn't have shrimp at all. I thought they'd be nice to have to help keep the tank a bit cleaner between water changes. If we don't find any, it'll be ok. The girls will be pretty enough. ^_^


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Been a busy day. I think Hannibal is unhappy with me. I had a talk with him about his horrid eating habits. I informed him that I am not amused even if I _do_ giggle at him taking his freeze dried blood worms off my finger. He _needs_ to eat pellets. He promptly swam away and gave me the tail. -_-

He doesn't know that Devon has paid for me to have my own bettas! Yes, plural. I will be getting 3 males and 3 females. ^_^ Very excited. Have a few things left to get and then I can have them sent to me!

Included in my shopping list:
- Pellets: different kind than we currently have since I plan on buying what the new ones are used to eating. I'll also be putting Hannibal on these if he likes it or not. >>;
- More plants. Both live and fake. Need plenty for the sorority tank.
- Supplies to make my 2 dividers for the 10 gal the boys will share.
- Possibly some frozen foods. I worry though. Men around here tend to not look very well at what they grab from the fridge/freezer. -_-;
- Betta hammocks! Want one for Hannibal too.
- Decorations. Need more. ^_^ Have to make sure the cuties are well cared for.

I may also look into getting a nice camera for pictures. I do like to take pictures of Hannibal and the new ones will give me even more opportunities. A cell phone camera just isn't going to cut it. Especially since all 6 of the new ones are dragons.

Will our bettas be spoiled? Why yes, yes they will. ^_^ As I have told Devon, I have no puppy/dog or baby to doubt upon and Kacey is very independent. She insists on doing nearly everything without me now. T_T She is 4 though so I suppose I should have seen it coming. So I shall spoil and doubt on the fish. Kacey and I still play and she's learning to read/write. She also likes to sit and talk to Hannibal, tell him stories. Very cute.


As for Mr. Hannibal...
He seems so happy now that his tank is better heated. That other heater just didn't the job with it being so dang cold. This one though... Nice and steady at about 78*. His plant seems to be staying healthy and has taken to swimming about in the anubias as it floats. It may break his little heart when I attach it to something. I'll get him a hammock though and all will be well.

Oh! Should also get a mirror for them, hmm? I doubt the boys that will split the 10 gal will need it, but Hannibal needs some flare time. Now that his brief flare fest from the water change is over... He hasn't flared again. I'll just have to see what goodies I can find for them.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Bought some new pellets last night that were _supposed_ to be smaller than the ones we already had. They aren't. -_- So Hannibal kept spitting them out as is his usual routine. However... When I went to fish them out so they wont muck up his water.. He bit onto my finger, latched, and thrashed. -_- My finger is still a bit tender this morning. Hannibal indeed.

He's still doing quite well. He danced for me this morning as if to apologize. A very pretty dance at that. He's been doing so well in his warmer water. The anubias is still floating for now, but he doesn't rest in/on it. Instead he still sleeps at the bottom in his barrels decoration. Once I finish up his tank, I'll have to take some pictures of it. It's only a 3.5 gal, but I think it looks nice.

Have both of my new tanks just waiting to get set up. So frustrating to have to wait to do it! Both are 10 gal. I got this pretty blue gravel for the boys' tank. I wanted to get red for the girls, but it was out of stock... So they have black for now. Also picked up some silk plants to help out with the sorority. Live plants are a go. Got a nice soft net. Debated some of the decorations, but ended up not getting any from that store. I'll pick some up at PetSmart and/or PetCo.

Devon saw this skull decoration and wanted to get it for Hannibal. XD I had to tell him no because it was far too big. If Hannibal was in a bigger tank, I would have given in pretty easily. To see him get excited about something to do with the fish and so involved was cute.

So very excited about getting my new fish! They are all payed for and waiting to be sent out. Had to hold off on it because we're switching spaces and I didn't want to have to move them after their long trip. Stressing them like that is not something that I want to do. So I should be able to have them sent on Mon. I can't wait! ^_^


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Hannibal, oh Hannibal. But at least he apologized, which is more than his namesake would have done. I wonder if, after he let go of your finger, he thought, "Hmmm, could use some fava beans and a nice chianti."? 

That's so sweet Kacey tells him stories though.  Beauty and the finger-nipping beast. I can't wait to see pics of your tank and what fun that you got so many lovely bettas. Whee!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

He actually left a mark on my finger too. Devon was completely shocked. I think what was more shocking than Hannibal's actions was that I didn't jerk my hand away. Surprised me and it hurt the little bugger. However, between my bad knees and being a woman, I have a different measuring stick for pain. XD
He did kind of have that look once he let go of my finger. >> Made me want to watch the movies. lol

I love how she talks to him. She knows that that is her fishy. The way she shows him off is adorable: "You have to come see fishy! Come see. Come see."
She's the cutest little thing really. Turned 4 last month. Getting so big so fast. Very independent too.

Getting 6 new ones. ^_^ Bought them from DarkMoon. Got 3 males which I'm splitting a tank for. Going to make them dividers. Then I got 3 girls to start a sorority with. They'll most likely get upgraded to a bigger tank in the near future.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Hannibal sounds like quite a character! Did anyone warn you that bettas are addicting? Can't wait to see pics of the whole gang.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh, I know they are. ^_^ I've had them before, but circumstances would only allow me to have one at a time then. Devon is more than happy to allow me my fish. Love him all the more for it.

Hannibal is definitely a character. He's got a huge personality and isn't afraid to let everyone know it. At all times. XD At the moment he is up resting on an anubias leaf. The first time I've seen him do so. He didn't stay there long though. lol
I'm definitely going to invest in some betta hammocks. Lots of them. XD The other boys will need them and I think the girls would like them too.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you tried betta logs? Mine love them, some of my males even have made bubble nests in the feeding hole!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

That would be so cute! I haven't with Hannibal since he's only in a 3.5 gal. Right now his anubias is floating until I get something to tie it down to. He doesn't seem at all impressed with it while it floats. He rather sleep in his decoration than up near the top.

He's been dancing for me off and on all day. He can be such a sweety. Then he bites ya. XD Silly thing, but that is how he got his name after all. Really need to keep that in mind more often, I suppose.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've never been bitten by a betta. WOW what an attitude


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I've been nipped a lot but I don't know if I've ever been really bitten. My girls will nibble on me when I do water changes and some of my boys will too, but so far, no one has taken a giant chomp.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I wish Hannibal only nibbled. That would be cute and affectionate. He meant some serious business last night though. Really chomped down and shook. It happens, I suppose. Don't blame him or anything. He's still cute and I love watching him.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I have seen my girls do that to a bloodworm. I've even lifted a girl completely out of the water, still attached to the bloodworm which was still attached to the tweezer. When they want to, they can be as tenacious as bulldogs, these little bettas of ours.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh they certainly can be. I definitely know that now. XD Not happy that he did it, but you can't hold it against them. They are carnivores and all. They love live prey. Was bound to happen at some point. I have the net now though so I'll use that to fish out things from his tank from now on. lol


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My daughter helps me with my bettas. I'm a breeder so there is a LOT more work with all of them. Anyway, she told me that she has been bitten before while feeding them. I don't usually put my fingers in the tank when feeding them. That is probably why I've never been bitten LOL.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

lol Probably. I know Hannibal is pretty tenacious about eating... Unless it means he has to eat pellets. -_- Still trying to get him to eat those, but he isn't taking to them at all. Doesn't surprise me that he was so thin when we bought him. Not sure he would have lasted much longer on a pellet diet. Going to try soaking his in garlic juice again.ii If it doesn't work, might have to resign to the fact that his pickiness will shorten his life. >> Not ready to give up yet though. I'm going to keep trying and buying different foods for him. Might eventually find one he likes.

Today, he's showing off. Dancing and shimmying. Love when he does this because it lets me check to see how his fins are healing. Dorsal doesn't have any new growth. The loss there was pretty bad and I'm happy with the progress he made. The rip in his tail looks to be beginning to heal up. Glad I took out that plastic plant and got him a real one.

Sunday we will be switching spaces. Once we do that, I can have my new pretties sent to me. ^_^ Very excited and can't wait. I'm sure Hannibal wont like that the girls aren't for him. I'll be sure to take pictures of everyone once they are here.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Did some more shopping today. So going to spoil my new pretties. XD

Went to PetSmart. I was so disappointed by what I saw! Not a single grown betta on the shelf! All they had were young ones that were an inch at best. One, labeled a female, was very obviously a male by his fins. All their males were CTs. They did have one 1" blue and black CT male in a critter keeper set up with a ghost shrimp (the only one in the whole store) and a blue mystery snail (also the only one in the store).

I got my 2 new heaters for the new tanks. Got the dividers ready. The boys' tank will have pretty blue gravel while the girls have black. I got some hiding places for them. I also got more silk plants along with 2 betta hammocks (all they had left. -_-) I wish they had had more of the hammocks, but I can always go back.

I picked up some flakes this time and new pellets the last time. He didn't eat the pellets. The flakes (have shrimp in them) he chews up and spits out. -_- Hannibal is becoming more and more stressing. He's not happy unless his anubias plant is floating in just the right spot, his light is on, the light must be on the right setting, and his filter HAS to be on. -_- I'm going to have to baffle his filter because the one it came with doesn't do a good job. The current destroys his bubble nests.
Going to try soaking his pellets again to get him to eat them. The good thing is, his freeze-dried blood worms are not causing him to bloat or be constipated. He's going to the bathroom just fine. He's back to putting weight on, which is good. He was still a little on the thin side. I'm really amazed at the progress he's made from the dull, beat up, emaciated fish we brought him to the bright and beautiful betta he is now. Attacking his own reflection as he currently is...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Some people suggest soaking freeze-dried foods before feeding them so they puff up before they enter the system. I dunno. I fed my bettas freeze-dried and no one ever bloated from them or got constipated. The only reason I switched to frozen is because it turned out it was just easier for me. 

Hannibal is definitely a great success story.  You're doing so great with him, Enkil.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I just love reading about Hannibal! Have you tried Petco for bettas? I've seen some really pretty ones at our Petco.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I most likely wont get bettas for myself at PetSmart or PetCo. I want the option of having nice fish that I can breed should I decide to try my hand at it. Especially since so many people I know are getting into them because I talk about Hannibal. I don't plan on using him for breeding because I don't know his pedigree. All I know of him is that he is a combtail who was labeled as a VT. As well as he takes things, I just don't know what his genetics are really like.

I've never soaked Hannibal's freeze-dried blood worms before feeding him. He hasn't that kind of patience. XD He knows when meal times are and expects his food. He even actually reminds me. About the same time every morning, he comes over to the back of his tank and does his begging dance. The movement catches my eye and reminds me (I have a bad memory due to medication I was on) that it is time for his breakfast. He does the same thing at night.

He has some odd quirks. He is not happy if his filter is not on or if it is gone. He gets stress stripes if either happens. Now he gets stress stripes if I turn off his light! Luckily his tank only has the LED lights. The one he likes makes his tank look like moonlight is hitting it. He also will not sleep if I turn his tank light off. -_- Odd fish.
Going to try getting him freeze-dried or frozen brine shrimp. See if he eats that. I'm starting to think that he just has something against pellets and flakes. I'll figure something out for him though. Have to make sure he keeps the weight on and stays healthy.

In the process of getting moved. Can't wait to be in my new space! Once I am, I get to have my 6 new pretties sent to me. So very excited over that. I think I'll get a mini fridge so I can do frozen foods without having to worry about the guys getting some on accident. XD

I have thought about possibly doing a spawn at some point. I'll have the room and funds. Would certainly be interesting. And would make for a lovely gift for my nephew. My mother might even appreciate them. Don't know about that one though.

Once the move is done and my tanks are all settled, I'll have 6 new lovelies to watch and take care of. ^_^ I bought 3 males and 3 females from DarkMoon. Such pretty dragons! I'm very happy with the selections I've made. Also considering on upgrading my intended sorority in a month or two to a bigger tank. I'd like to have a lot of girls to watch.

On another note...
Hannibal is looking good today. A little more progress in his tail healing from the rip the fake hairgrass plant caused. Still happy I tossed that evil thing. It was cute at first, but after it caused a rip, I started to despise it. Glad that I replaced it with the anubias. The anubias, by the way, seems to be doing wonderfully floating. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Hannibal is being my little hero today...
Got a call from my uncle (who raised me with my grandma) today. My Grammy isn't doing so well. Her kidneys aren't working right. They said there were two options: make her comfortable or move her to a different hospital and try a procedure. She opted for the move, but don't know how things are going to go.
Grammy is like my mom. She raised me and has always been there for me. Needless to say, I have not been taking this news so well...

Hannibal seems to have noticed. He's dancing for me more than usual. I appreciate it, really. He's being so cute.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Can your grammy go on dialysis for her kidneys? I'm sorry she's not doing well. Healing thoughts for her.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I was raised by my grandma, too. She's 90 now. It isn't easy when they get ill, it's like they ought to be invulnerable or something. I do hope your Grammy recovers well. 

I have been enjoying Hannibal's exploits. He's really Mister Personality, by the sound of it. Love the idea of 'night dancing', it's very poetic!

I have to agree with you about pet stores. I'll be looking for a breeder when I buy my next fish (which I hope isn't for years to come, as I plan for Sid to be an 'only fish').


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

*healing thoughts for your Grammy* I hope all goes well, sounds like she is a real fighter. 

I too love reading about Hannibal's exploits, such a personality!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I think they're going to try to flush them first or something. I was pretty upset when my uncle was talking to me. I became even more upset when he started crying. I have now only known of the man to cry 3 times in my entire life (I'll be 24 in April). Once when he got his hand "mangled" at work and they were letting his finger die to see where to cut it off. Another when his dad, the only grandpa I ever had, died when I was 5... And now. He's always been like a dad to me and so been invincible along with being my protector. It's a bit childish to want to hold onto that feeling, but the big man always makes me feel like a kid again.

Haven't any new news on Grammy yet. I just hope she fights this one. She's been through so much the last couple years. Even had a heart valve replaced. She came through that, wanting to get to see my daughter more. We were staying with her at the time and had only been there a week before she went in. I'm hoping she's ok at least until the 1st. I then plan on going to NY for a month. Devon will have to take care of Hannibal during that time, but I have faith in him.

Hannibal kept switching between sleeping in his decoration and under his new heater last night. I was up all night being sick. He's the only one it seemed to wake up. Glad I didn't disturb Devon as he had to be up before 6 this morning, but not happy that it disturbed poor Hannibal. He danced for me several times. Other times he just watched me get up and head off. Was a pretty rough night for him and I. Then Kacey had a nightmare early this morning when I was finally able to settle so I lost some more sleep. Poor little thing was awake for about 40 mins trying to calm down and get back to sleep.

Hannibal and I then finally got some more sleep. I'm still tired, but he seems to be watching TV with Kacey. XD They're watching Blues Clues (have to love Netflix). He flares every now and then. Doesn't seem to like the little glow stick bracelets she has. lol She uses them as nightlights.

Other than that... All is as normal. Slow going on the moving since I got hot with the news yesterday. Baked some fudge yesterday to try to make my mind off things. As the recipe is from Grammy and we used to make it together, that didn't help much. Though it makes me smile watching everyone make it disappear. I think I've ruined them all as far as fudge goes.

*hugs you all* And thank you guys for the good thoughts.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh, dearest Hannibal... What is going on with you now?

I noticed last night that something is going on with Hannibal's tail. It looks more like a CT tail now than a Combtail's. I have checked his water and all seems fine... But I'm going to do an extra water change tonight just to be safe. He's been flaring today again. A lot... So maybe he caused another blow out. -_- He's become quite the aggressive little thing to anyone that isn't Kacey or me.

He has decided he does not like Devon really. Flares at him fiercely. This makes me worry since I do plan on going to NY in March. Doing so will leave him in Devon's care. Hopefully the two can get along fine without me. I've been teaching Devon how to do everything and check Hannibal to make sure he isn't ill. I've told him symptoms of major illnesses along with how to treat them. Have also told him about this forum. So if something goes wrong while I'm away, I'm certain you'll see him turn up. XD

Hannibal has also been more of a glutton than usual of late. Not sure why. He still wont take anything but the freeze-dried blood worms. Such a picky boy.

Still not feeling well.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry you're not feeling well, just got over a sinus infection myself. *Sending healing thoughts your way*. Best of luck to you and Hannibal and all those you love.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you very much. ^_^

I'm still not feeling very well. My stomach is very off and I'm not quite sure why. Had Devon pick me up some ginger ale which I have been sipping on off and on, but only between my cans of real soda. >>;
The soda I got to try to help combat my 24/7 migraine slightly as the caffeine helps. Not enough, but it does help. Had this condition for over a year now. Going to have to get to a neurologist again and see about trying a different medication. The last one wasn't good for my memory.
On that note, will have to get in to the doctor anyways. Want to make sure that anything I have (if anything, could easily be simple stress/worry) isn't contagious. Not about to expose Grammy to anything. This also means Kacey will be going in as well, but she's due for shots anyways. XD

Hannibal now basically has no dorsal fin remaining. Just one thin little ribbon near his tail. His tail is a mess. Small bits of his anal fin near his tail are also gone. Fin tot or tail biting, our beautiful but crazy combtail now looks.... Crazy.

He's still feisty as ever and ready for a good spar with whoever happens by. Ir to try to woo me. XD

His tank has had a water change. Water temp is at a nice 78* (might bump it up a degree or two depending on how he is doing tomorrow). His anubias looks great. Still have it floating since he seems to like it that way.
Don't tell him, but seriously thinking about getting him a new filter. And baffling it. I'm just not liking this one anymore. The cartridges are never in stock and it has gotten noisy. Also, will most likely put sponge on the in-take just incase Hannibal happens to be getting caught in it and that's what is causing the fin damage.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry that you still aren't feeling well. My daughter caught my sinus/cold, so now it's her turn to be taken care of.
I love sponge filters, they slow the water and really do a great job keeping the water clean.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay I'm subscribing to this thread. I just read the whole thing and love the story's and stuff. Great thread.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you both. ^_^
My stomach is still off and I'm actually tired for once. Could so sleep if Devon was home to keep an eye/ear on Kacey. However, he is now at work for the next 7 or so hours.
He has said something about taking me out to eat tonight with it being Valentine's Day. Been pretty vague about it so I have no idea where he'd be taking me. Nor do I know if I'll actually be able to eat or not. >_<; With my anxiety and PTSD... It's hard to be out and even harder to go out to eat. Easier when there are less people, but it is V-Day... So less people isn't likely.


Now, Hannibal's day so far...

He doesn't seem to be missing any more of any of his fins right now. Happy with that. He's very active still and looks healthy if you choose not to take in the damage to his fins. Poor guy looks like he's been through the ringer if you do.

He has managed a small bubble nest among his floating anubias plant. The filter keeps breaking it up on him, but he's trying so hard. Then he keeps giving me the "come hither" dance. XD Devon wants to get him a girlfriend, but I put my foot down on that one. Explained to him that we have no idea what is involved with his genetic background.

Devon seems quite interested in bettas now. He's even looking forward to when I get the new 6. Even encouraging my small want to try breeding. His favorite of the boys I got is different than mine though. XD

Right now, Hannibal is watching me type. Not sure how he feels about my laptop getting my attention above him... But it I leave it on the bed by the table he's on, he'll flare at it. It's kind of cute. He flares at Devon too which results in the man calling the fish a punk. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

oooh, anxiety is bad in public situations. I have social anxiety disorder and anxiety. Holidays stink.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

They certainly do! I have PTSD which has led to anxiety, panic disorder, and panic attacks. It isn't fun and makes going out very difficult. I can do a couple of things that I have found make the situation more bearable (in some circumstances):
- Corner booth/table. This makes you feel a little more secure since no one can be behind you.
- Absolutely no sitting at the bar. No matter what the people/person with you wants. Make it known before hand.
- No Applebe's or Buffalo Wild Wings when there is a game or fight going. -_- As much as I love UFC and football... Just no. Men get way too loud and drink way too much.
- Go with someone that makes you feel safe or looks intimidating. I have a couple friends that are giant puppies but look like bears. Very handy to have.


Hannibal is being cute again. He's dancing about, trying to get my attention. Silly little thing. I don't think he realizes that I watch him as I type.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

hehe My boy Red wiggles his butt, I love that dancing thing. 

Yea my diagnoses are eerily similar to yours
Panic disorder
social anxiety disorder
Generalized anxiety disorder
Dystymic depression

Those are great suggestions. My nightmare place is Goldren Corral. It's hard though because the family doesn't understand why I shake and pic at my fingers and look down in public.

oh and lol, my fiance is my "bear" he weighs 400 pounds and is built like a mack truck. he is 6'4 too and looks so mean. hehe, big puppy dog.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have that same depression. o.o
I tend to not sleep since I not only have flashbacks while awake... but have horrifically vivid nightmares of the past as well. >>

My nightmare place to eat is Buffalo Wild Wings. x_x Yet that is my favorite eat-out food. I love their buffalo chips (dipped in ranch) and their boneless wings. I tried going to their Fight Night (nights they played the UFC PPVs) twice with my ex. Both times my favorite fighter (Brock Lesnar) was the main event. Both times I had to leave early. I broke down shaking and crying, going into a panic attack and flash back. Loud drunk men... -_-
I have a feeling that is where Devon is going to try to take me. He's taken me there once before but that was late and not on a special day of any sort so it was pretty empty. I think there were people at maybe 4 other tables when we got there. Devon led me far away from them and sat me down. He orders for me so I don't have to try to deal with that. I let him know what I want when the waiter/waitress isn't close and he tells them what I'd like. He's so very sweet an understanding about it all. He may not be physically imposing, but he's a Nice Guy in a Bad Boy wrapping. XD I also know how strong he is and that he wouldn't let anyone hurt me, so that helps some.


Hannibal is having a flare fest. Has been since I talked to the roommate about babysitting tonight. XD Odd that he started after that. Other than that, we are having as normal as a day as we can given all the circumstances. Waiting to hear news on Grammy and so staying pretty close to Hannibal. He takes my mind off things and brightens my day.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Hope all goes well, if you ever want to talk to somebody going through this anxiety/depression thing p.m. me. No one here gets me.:roll:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

How did it go last night? I hope everything went well and you had a nice night out.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

We went to Buffalo Wild Wings. There was a game going on. Men were loud and drinking/drunk. I managed to choke down some buffalo chips and 1 1/2 of my boneless wings. Couldn't get myself to eat more than that. So I brought my wings home. I'll probably have them here in a little bit.
We came home to find Kacey out on the couch curled up on a pillow under her blanket watching a movie (Dragon Hunters). I decided that I wanted some ice cream. So we stole our new roommate, Isaac, and went to the store. While we there, Chris called to let us know Kacey fell asleep. That never happens. When we got home, she was still sleeping. Moved her to the bedroom which woke her up. She fell asleep rather quickly. Then I had my ice cream.

Devon had my take my medicine last night since he has today off. It knocked me out pretty quickly. Not sure that I like the feelings it gave me doing so, but meh. Gave me dreamless sleep which I adore. Devon had to feed Hannibal though. XD Maybe that will get the two of them to get along better,

Hannibal is eying me like "You left me with HIM. How dare you?!" I giggled at him and reclined back against the pillows I'm currently propped up against. Devon has the day off and so it is my day to relax. I like it.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

YUUUMMMM Buffalo Wings!! Have a wonderful restful day.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Seems like a lot of us have social anxiety and depression. On disability because of it. Hugs to all.

Entail, Hannibal's story gets more and more interesting. What a little cutie he is.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

*hugs Sakura back* it's nice to be with friends who know what you are going through. And yes the rightly named Hannibal is awesome!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Entail. Grrr, stupid auto correct. Sorry, Enkil. >.>


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm another one who has anxiety and depression. PTSD must be a horrible thing to have to deal with. I can't drive because of my vision and it causes me a lot of anxiety. I also live with my mom who is 78 years old and probably couldn't live by herself. She drives but what the heck will happen when she can't drive anymore? 
It IS nice to talk to others who have the same issues we have.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My mom doesn't drive because of anxiety. Neither does my sister so you aren't alone there. My dad in a way forced me to drive but since I am in college I haven't driven in 2 years. I didn't see the point in paying for insurance when I am not going to go anywhere.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

*hugs you all*
The PTSD is bad in its own ways. Like... Male strangers give me panic attacks. I completely freeze up around military uniforms. Can't function at all. Like a deer in headlights.


Sorry that I've been away. Kacey had some kind of bug. She got over it in 48 hours. Then I caught something. Hitting me a bit hard. Relaxing today since Devon has the day off though.

Yesterday had my appointment with the nurse practitioner. Things seem to be going ok with the meds. She also weighed me. I was so happy with my weight! While wearing my shoes and my huge hoodie, I weighed in at 102.4 pounds! Was happy the rest of the day.


Changed Hannibal's water today. He was furious over being cupped. I don't blame him though. Were I in his shoes, I wouldn't want back in that thing either. Did a 50% water change. Stirred his gravel and got a lot of the "ick: out from that. XD Very tempted to try a snail or something with him, but with his attitude it probably wouldn't work,
His dorsal is growing back. The new growth is so pretty! Has a fluorescent green-gold sheen to all of it. Has a bit of new growth where hw bit at his tail too. He also managed to bite me during the change. -_- Punk.

He has taken to flaring at Devon nearly all the time. So on days Devon has off, Hannibal has a flare fest. XD The gaming chair is at the foot of the bed and so nearly next to the table and Hannibal's tank. Any time Devon is in it, he starts flaring and attacking. I think it's funny but Devon calls him a punk.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

sounds like hannibal is well. I lost twenty pounds! yeah, happy weight dance *dancing*


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

XD *dances*


Right now Hannibal is a little upset. His anubias plant drifted over to his filter. Subsequently, the outflow pushed it to the bottom and is keeping it there. XD He's being all grumpy and angry about it. Also seems to still be made at me about cupping him earlier.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, he'd be a lot more upset if the water never got changed! I'm glad to hear his fins are growing back, better than ever. *Still working on the weight loss thing*


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Try a Gluten free diet thats what I did. You don't have to have any gluten problems for it to work. I don't have any gluten issues. Just avoid wheat whey and barley.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I actually eat more now than I did before. >>;

I'm very happy with his fin growth. Would be even happier if he wouldn't flare to the point of causing blow outs... But that seems to be part of his personality. Silly little thing.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Got to love em... They are so frustrating and so loveable at the same time.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Red does the same thing to me. I get him healed and bam! he sees his reflection and flares as hard as he can and there goes the tail.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Shirleythebetta said:


> My mom doesn't drive because of anxiety. Neither does my sister so you aren't alone there. My dad in a way forced me to drive but since I am in college I haven't driven in 2 years. I didn't see the point in paying for insurance when I am not going to go anywhere.


I don't drive either because of anxiety although I do want to learn someday, just so my dad doesn't have to keep waiting outside pet stores forever. Driving is incredibly stressful - in some ways, you either can or you can't. Knowing I am behind a potential death weapon did me in.

My next door neighbor's labrador retriever weighs more than me. 5'2", mostly healthy appetite (meaning I eat lots when I remember to eat). 92 lbs with shoes and clothes. Some of it is probably the Asian genes kicking in, I'm told. I'm also told I'll balloon out when I hit menopause. >.> Greaaaat.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, you can combat genes. LOL, my mother weighed almost 400 pounds and dropped about 200 when she hit menopause the weirdo. :lol:. You can learn how to drive you need to pratice somewhere there is no cars with someone you trust. After a while of that you may feel more confident. A car is like anything. It's only a weapon in the wrong hands. I learned how to drive in an empty parking lot and that worked to build my confidence a little. You have to learn what works for you and your type of anxiety though. I am cheering you all on always!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, Hannibal was not at all pleased with me today. XD

At about 10 this morning, my new fish arrived. I hadn't expected them until later and had wanted to rearrange the tanks some. So they were floated in Hannibal's tank... He looked at them like "Ha! You're in bags!" While my new guy, Odin, flared up a storm at him. This was cute since the new boys are maybe half Hannibal's size. XD

All 6 of the new arrivals are from DarkMoon.
"M6" is Leonidas now.He is not impressed with his neighbor. He's flared a couple of times to show how tough he is.
"RD19" is now Egil. He's named after a Viking. ^_^ He's very pretty swimming about.
"BD3" is now Odin. Devon named him. He likes to stay under his turtle decoration right now.

The three girls are getting along. All 3 are different sizes. I may have to remove the smallest girl... I don't like how she's acting...


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, new day.

Littlest girl gave me a scare this morning. I have no idea where she was hiding,, but she was hiding very well. She and the biggest (a copper marble dragon) need names. The other girl is Freydis. They're acting pretty good today. Sleep a lot though. They're still babies though. XD

Leonidas loves my attention. He's my little tough guy. He is gorgeous when he flares.
Egil is being like the girls and sleeping a bunch. XD He likes to pester Leonidas.
Odin is very into his reflection. Likes to play with it. He also enjoys watching Mary work. XD She's a travel agent and sometimes works at home on weekends.

Hannibal is adjusting to his new surroundings. We changes spaces and so he is now on Kacy's dresser. As he is her fish, I thought it only right to have him in her room. It gets plenty of traffic. XD If he gets mopey we'll move him though.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad everyone is doing well, can't wait to see pictures. They may be resting because of shipping. Ten to one you are going to have some really active fish soon. Except if they are like my red. He doesn't move unless there is food envolved then he breeches like a shark to eat it. He is a strange little guy...


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a thread in the photo forum for them. ^_^

Leonidas is active if I'm near. He's investigated Devon and Kacey though didn't seem particularly fond of them. He did make sure his fins were spread while Devon was near though. XD
Egil is my rester as far as the boys go. He has a feathery red plant he likes to hide in. Can't see him sometimes.
Odin is very active most of the time. Unless he is playing with the filter current or under his turtle...

The girls are still resting for the most part. Have some active moments here and there during the day though. Smallest girl has become fond of one of the fake plants. She can fit herself in it in such a way that her sister's can't reach her and I can't find her at times. They leave her alone for the most part when she comes out or Freydis swims about with her. Copper marble dragon girl is the big billy of the group and the piggie. Her and Freydis have eaten.

The two girls still need names.


Hannibal is liking that there is so much activity. He watches me bustle about... Well, hobble today since my legs hurt so darn much. His appetite is normal and all seems well with him. Fins are growing back and he looks so healthy! He's even lost his malnourished look now. I'm so happy with his progress.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I get what you are going through with the hurt legs. I don't have a little one to keep up with but I have three dogs (small, medium and large) and 13 betta's in 7 tanks to mess with. ARGH Charlie just scared the poo outta me. I noticed he wasn't eating today and looked in his tank to realize his thermometer had water in it! I freaked out because of the mercury and threw it away and just got done scrubbing his tank. Omg, the little stinker is eating fine now thank goodness. 

oh, lol my piggie girl is Patty. She claims the Algae wafers (and doesn't eat them just pecks at them) and the corys sit around her in a circle and wait for her to turn her back so they can steal a peice. Ahh these guys are so funny


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Hannibal is quite the character!  I read the whole thread.  I'd reccomend adding 2 more girls to your sorority to make it stable.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, they ARE pretty funny. lol What would we do without our fishies to entertain us?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I do enjoy reading this thread!

Sounds like you have a cool fish there.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so glad your new bettas all arrived safe. If they haven't already, they will soon color up and begin to be more active, especially at feeding time.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

@Maisy: My sorority girls are sibling from the same spawn and have always lived together. They're quite happy with just the three right now. The two BD girls even sleep together. CMD girl was sleeping near them earlier too. I will be adding to it, but right now they seem fine.

Leonidas is definitely my fish. XD He'll investigate anyone that goes up to his end of the tank, but only really interacts with me. He's such a cute lil thing. He's the only boy eating for me right now. The other two are still adjusting.

Egil is more reserved than the other two right now. He's adjusting to his new home and shows how pretty he is when he does come out.

Odin is such a character! He's nice and active when not in his turtle. Always has his fins nice and spread to show off just how pretty he is. Loves his reflection and plays in the current from the filter. Loves to watch Mary work when she does.

Freydis and the other BD girl have been sleeping VERY close together. They didn't wake for breakfast, the silly things. My CMD girl did and got fed. She's a bit of a character. She'll come out and stare at me from time to time.
They're still adjusting to their new home. I kind of favor the smallest girl. She is adorable and will hover there staring at me for as long as I'll sit there watching her in return.


Hannibal seems to think he needs to win my affections. XD He has another big bubble nest going and wiggles frantically at me every time I am close to his tank. I still watch him when I take breaks from putting things away. When I go downstairs, I stop and watch the new fish. Hannibal is still the biggest character right now. XD Gobbled up his breakfast today as though I was starving him and then tried to beg more from me. Silly thing.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

*Water Change Day*

That's right! Today is water change day!

So all 3 tanks have had a wc today so the 10 gals are on the same schedule as the 3.5 gal.
Both 10 gals have also been moved upstairs to our new space.

The girls:
They are more active since the wc. Smallest girl looks like she may settle down for a nap. Freydis and CMD girl are scavenging for any missed food. XD They're so cute.

The boys:
Leonidas was quite perky the whole ordeal. Slightly less so now. My little tough guy. He got worked up at one point and flared. Gorgeous!
Egil took it all in stride. He is now happily napping.
Odin... Well, Odin was listless throughout the process. He's still listless. Lays on the bottom, mostly on his side. Not gasping though. He does seem to have to put forth quite the effort to come up for a breath though and then lets himself sink back to the bottom.

Hannibal:
He got very upset over his wc, as usual. XD Always such a character. He did not like losing water. Nor was he happy when water was put back in. Silly thing.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd keep an eye on Odin. Sounds like he isn't feeling well. Good news for me. Funny story too. I got married today. The funny part is we didn't realize it was on leap year day which means it's only the 29th every four years  My new mother-in-law says, "good that means I only have to get you a gift every four years!"


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

lol Well, congrats! Sounds very exciting. And what a day to pick! XD


I'll definitely be keeping my eye on him. I'm such a worrier that there's no way that I couldn't.

Right now I'm watching my girls trying to scavenge about their tank. XD I keep trying to tell them that they ate it all, but they wont listen. Silly things. I have decided to call the copper marble dragon Lolth. Posted up more pics of them in their photo thread. The boys were not cooperating with me as far as photos go. I'll attach the one of Lolth lurking to this post.

Egil is sleeping for the most part.
Leonidas has settled down. I think he's kind of worn himself out with all the activity today.
Odin is resting.
My girls are very active.


You should have seen Hannibal earlier! I had to float Lolth in his tank for a moment so I could grab the other two girls. He started flaring up a storm and showing off and blowing bubbles! He was so cute.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Everyone is eating!

That's right. Everyone is now eating. A shocker? Hannibal has eaten his first pellet! Shocking and amazing. Our picky boy is now on the right path.

Tomorrow I do some more shopping for the babies. Frozen foods will be one thing bought. Also going to start eying some new tanks and other things.

Odin looks adorable with his full little tummy. He's much more active today. Coming out to see me when I'm near/walking by the tank. He's so pretty! I found a camera while unpacking things. It needs a new battery. Hopefully it will let me get better pics.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I would LOVE to see new pics of the whole gang!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Have some up in my albums. The girls have newer pics up. Can't wait to take new pics of my boys.

Just did exorcize time with the boys. Leonidas was very angry at his reflection. Flared like a champ. Odin flared a little. Egil didn't participate. Hannibal was out for blood it seemed...

It's nice to see Odin nice and active again. He's adorable and love to watch him. He has so much tail!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Went shopping today. ^_^

Got some new decorations and the live plants are now in. So I count today as a very good day.
I also bought frozen bloodworms and frozen daphnia. So they'll have some yummy treats.

Everyone is doing great now. Everyone is eating and healthy. Freydis has almost caught up to Lolth in size. My third girl is still nameless. Have to get her a name.

Saw a gorgeous crowntail while at Pet Co today. She complimented Hannibal's colors. She was a very vibrant blue-purple. I was surprised that she looked so healthy when right next to her were 2 cups that each held a dead male.  It was very sad to see.
The also had double tail males for the first time. Five of them. One was this very beautiful black and another was a blue-black.

PetSmart also had some double tails. They also had some oranges and a couple yellows. They looked so healthy that I can't help but wonder if they got them from a local breeder. They are now also carrying dragon scales. All of them looked to be HM and HMPK. One caught my eye and I nearly bought it but it was so little that I couldn't tell if it was male or female.

So quite the interesting day so far.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

So the day has started. My sinuses are acting up badly. At least, I hope it's only my sinuses. x_x Kacey is also feeling under the weather though.

Feeding time this morning was entertaining. Fed everyone their tiny little NLS pellets. The girls greeted me, knowing it would be feeding time when I went to their tank.
Leonidas and Odin were right on top of things as well. Love to see their cute little faces watching me. They ate like champs. Then I fed Odin who only realized it was breakfast time once food was in the water. XD Silly thing. Then he showed off for me. <3

Hannibal has been nice and lively the last few days. He is now off of freeze dried bloodworms! He eats the NLS pellets like a real champ. Hoping I can graduate him up to bigger pellets soon, but I'm not going to push it too hard. I think the fact that he is now on pellets is a real victory.

I have frozen bloodworms and daphnia waiting in my freezer for treats. Have yet to decide what day I'll do them. It'll be a new experience for me and I'm kind of looking forward to it. Hopefully they fish like it. XD


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Dinner was interesting with the fish. XD

I thawed out a little daphnia and a few bloodworms. I fed them to everyone. Everyone was quick to eat.

Lolth backed down to Freydis wich is an interesting development for my sorority. Lolth was top girl. Freydis was second and my unnamed girl was bottom of the totem pole. It was odd to see Freydis flare at Lolth and have her back down.
They did gobble up their treat though. All three of them.

Leonidas wasn't sure what was going on at first. He then gobbled up his food.
Odin was right on top of things. None of his food was safe for long. XD
Egil was very lively for his dinner. All happy wiggles.

Hannibal is nice and full. Seems he has decided to no longer be a picky eater. Makes me happy because now I know he'll live a longer healthier life.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

All is wonderful it sounds. Yea the funny thing about sorority's is you will always have little battles like that and often you will see a gal missing a little fin when she had it the prior day. I have a girl that I am trying to grow out a little more. I have had her a couple months and she has never had full fins. She is my agressor but I don't think she is to good at it


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Surprisingly enough, the haven't nipped each other. Lolth used to bump them. So everyone has all their fins in proper order. XD They're cute though and keep me entertained. Need that now with both Kacey and I sick.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like everyone has settled in. I'm glad to hear that Hannibal has finally decided that betta food isn't a bad thing. Such a little stinker.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm glad he's eating them. They're really tiny. Bought them so my smallest girl gets enough to eat. She was having trouble with my other pellets which are super sized compared to these. XD

Thawed some daphnia and bloodworms last night for them. Was like watching kids when a pinata breaks open. Everyone was so enthusiastic over eating.


On a side note, I'm slowly getting supplies for doing a spawn. I haven't decided who to pair up yet and my smallest girl still needs a name. Having trouble finding plants for the spawning/growout tank though. The ones at Pet Co were just... No. The PetSmart doesn't have much selection. All they really have that is fully aquatic is anubias.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Enkil said:


> I'm glad he's eating them. They're really tiny. Bought them so my smallest girl gets enough to eat. She was having trouble with my other pellets which are super sized compared to these. XD
> 
> I know what you mean. When my first batch of fry started to get bigger, I tried to feed them normal sized pellets, and it looked like they were swimming around with basketballs in their mouths! Soooo funny. I then started crushing them and that work fine until they got big enough to eat them whole.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

They didn't like the other pellets as much as these. The tiny pellets are NLS. Definitely a better brand, in my opinion. None of them refused these and gobbled them right up.

Haven't told them that tomorrow is water change day. That should be interesting. Going to go shopping if I can talk Devon into it. XD Want to try to get just a couple more supplies this month. I just wish the stores near me had better plants. -_- It's so frustrating!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I feed my bettas NLS when I can find it, seems there is an NLS for everything except bettas. I also feed mine Atison's Betta Pro, they really love it. I can only find it online however.

You might find some better plants on aquabid.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I hadn't thought of looking there for plants! I'll have to give it a browse. I tried the local PetSmart. I got a few anubias, but their other plants just looked... sad. None of the wisteria looked healthy. And I didn't see any java moss or java fern. Not sure what plants to pick to put in the tank, but I figured those would be good ones. Always open to suggestions though.
Then I have to decide which two I'm going to condition.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Enkil said:


> . I haven't decided who to pair up yet and my smallest girl still needs a name.


I have two new girls me and my hubby just named peaches and cherry because they are so delicious looking :lol: Cherry is neat, she has red cheeks and a white body with cherry red fins and peaches got her name cuz my hubby has a problem with naming fish with names that don't match them. She is white and has a blue sheen. :roll: thankfully I named cherry. he named our one boy red skull after a captain america villian and he isn't even red, he's dark purple with a redish pink finnage. *shrugs shoulders* at least he enjoys naming them. He named one girl (peaches) and all the boys. what coloring is your small girl and whats her personality?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

She's a black dragon. Smaller than the others but very responsive to me. She stays out of their way and likes to sleep on the bottom or in the barrels. Very fast. She darts up when she sees that there is food being dropped in or when she notes that Lolth is eying her. She's just very sweet.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Hubby says he likes Eva for that personality. He says it means black as night in latin?! I never knew he knew anything like that... :/


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Eva. I like it. ^_^ Tell him that I say thank you. ^_^

I love my babies. Even Lolth, the grumpy one. XD
I keep eying them, trying to play match maker. Lolth is pretty, but I worry that she might be too aggressive.
Leonidas can see the girls and has built a small bubble nest. >>


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

So is Eva a winner? lol. he is a creative guy with names. My name is Ariel and he wants to name our first daughter Aria which is latin for my name. He named my chocolate half moon charlie (charlie and the chocolate factory) we have captain america and red skull and flash and superman. he wants a green betta now for the green hornet. Yes he's a marvel geek but I love it. I'm glad that you got blessed with such a good group. I am sure by the time breeding comes you will know their personality's a bit better and be able to make the perfect match.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Eva is definitely a winner.
So I have Eva, Freydis and Lolth for girls. Then Leonidas, Egil, and Odin for boys.

Leonidas is my favorite. I think that if I chose Lolth, he'd be the male I'd use.
Egil seems to be my more gentle natured boy so I think I could pair him with Eva.
Odin and Freydis are both in the middle with temperaments.

But still. Will most likely just wait until I have everything completely ready to make a decision..


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats a good idea. take your time and choose. i want to breed one day but I am not ready yet. I have a lot to learn still about the care of the baby's and such.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have just about everything I need. Plants is being a problem though. All the plants that the local PetCo had looked like they were dieing. The PetSmart didn't have variety. All they really had that is recommended for fully aquatic was the anubias which I got a couple of. I'll keep on looking though and was pointed towards a store in Portland so I'll have to go give them a look. See if I can get what I want there.

Right now Lolth is watching me and trying to tell me that it is feeding time. XD She's my little piggie but she's so darn cute! It is dinner time for all of them though so I'm off to do a round of feeding.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

me too it's blood worm night. Yumz!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

All my finned friends are doing very well. We had a small tailbitting incident after the water change using the gravel vac... But everyone is doing much better now. Tail biting has stopped. Everyone is growing and looking so healthy! It's great.

In other news, I'm getting a puppy! Going to train him to be my psychiatric service dog. He's adorable and only 3 weeks old right now. He'll be ready to come home the day after my b-day. Such a great birthday gift to myself!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats wonderful. Dogs are awesome but a sevice dog? How neat. I have three dogs in my house and it's wonderful therapy. I would lose it without my 70 pound lapdog lol. He is an Aussie shepard mix and is a big fuzzy baby. He is always with me and protecting me. Better security than a man. Shh! Don't tell my husband.:lol:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Service dogs are wonderful. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you. ^_^

Two of my girls look like they're getting eggy. They've been surfing and hanging out on the side where they can see Leonidas. Put up a "partisan" so they can't see each other any more. Leonidas has a huge bubble nest made. I'm not ready for breeding though. Pitty since it seems three of my pretties are. XD

Other than that, not much is going on. I'm really sick though. It's slowing me down quite a bit. Not that the girls seem to mind. They gather at feeding time and are very enthusiastic about eating. It's good to see. They're also just very active now. I can always see them swimming about. Eva, my smallest girls, isn't as timid as she used to be.
Leonidas is quite the cutie. He's always strutting for me.
Odin is more reserved. Pitty as he's so pretty.
Egil has perked up so much! I can always find him swimming about. He gets very excited to see me, fanning out his fins. I'm in love his coloration!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry you're sick, I'm FINALLY getting over a bad cold and asthema, so I can sympathize. I know that watching and feeding my bettas always helps me feel better, even when sick.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I think I have a sinus infection. >_<

My pretties are doing well though. Everyone is healthy and getting along. Not having any aggression with my sorority.
My sorority tank is a bit cloudy though. Not sure why. Going to do a cleaning tonight to see if this helps. Plus I'm doing a few extra cleanings a week right now while the boys heal from their tail biting incident.

Very excited about getting my puppy. The breeder takes a lot of pictures so I get to watch him grow. He's so cute! I can hardly wait to be able to bring him home! So excited.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Puppies are a lot of work, but so much fun! What breed are you getting?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

How are you doing?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, I had typed up this big update... Then it vanished. -_- I'll try again in a little while.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that...I was just getting worried because I hadn't heard from you in quite awhile.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Let's try this update again. lol

Hannibal:
His dorsal fin looks fantastic. It's grown back so nicely since the incident. Seems to still be growing too, so I think he's going to end up with a long one. Looks healthier than it ever did before so I'm now convinced that he was sick when we bought him. Not surprising. His tail has more crowning now. He bites it from time to time lately now that I'm staying downstairs with the puppy. Every time it grows back in, the crowning is more noticeable. He's still quite the character and wiggles at me.

Odin:
Odin has forgiven the turtle incident... But not without tearing at his beautiful tail. A shame really. He also seems picky on what he will and will not eat. He'll only eat maybe two teeny tiny pellets per feeding. He likes frozen daphnia and will only eat one frozen blood worm per feeding. Never before have I seen a betta do this.

Egil:
His colors are so vibrant! He's doing so well. He did give me a scare with the last water change though. I checked on them a little while after finishing their wc only to find that Egil was no longer in his section. Apparently, when I put the dividers back in, the one separating him from Leonidas didn't get in just right. He was in Leonidas's section. Leonidas was stalking him from above. I quickly scooped Egil out with my hand and put him back where he belonged. Fixed the divider and then I did a survey to see if any damage had been done. He was fine.

Leonidas:
He seems to be both my fighter and my lover. He flares whenever I want him to. Once I have my new battery for my camera there will be new pictures. He also builds these really lovely bubble nests. Big thick ones. For the last wc, his water temp in the holding container was dropping really fast so I had to float him in the sorority. Freydis and Lolth couldn't get enough of him. He flared at them. Lolth flirted. Freydis alternated between flaring back and flirting. I now have 2 eggy females.

Freydis:
Now queen of the tank. She is the dominant one. She is now slightly bigger than Lolth. She's eggy right now so it makes her look even bigger. XD Other than that, nothing seems to really faze her. Takes everything in stride. Her dragoning is even better than when I bought her it seems.

Lolth:
My poor Lolth. Eva sends her into panics at least once a day it seems. After an episode, she hides for at least an hour. Still lurks in the shadows of her barrels even though she no longer rules the tank.

Eva:
She has quite the quirk. She gets air much like a dolphin, darting like a torpedo to the surface and skipping along it for 2 breathes. When doing this, she sometimes hits Lolth which sends Lolth darting off in a panic to hide for at least an hour. She's still the smallest, but growing. She's just growing slower than the other two. Shows no interest at all in the males even when Leonidas was floating in the sorority.


Puppy!:
Will be 8 weeks on Monday. He is a pocket American Bully. Going to be getting his papers and everything. I need to fix him, but even then there are some shows now that I can enter him into should I want to. He's going to be trained as my service dog. Right now he can't go anywhere because parvo is going around the valley. He wont be protected against it until 10 weeks. He does have a slight advantage though, his mother had and survived parvo so she has slight immunities to it in her immune system that she would have passed on to the pups. He's a black brindle but his black seems to be turning blue in some places. Drove over 3 hours one way to get him.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Also...

Beginning to think very seriously about breeding my bettas. Been watching them as they grow. All three females are pretty well balanced when it comes to finage. The exception is that Lolth has slightly longer ventral fins.

My boys are all lovely. Leonidas seems the most ready for breeding though Egil is a bit bigger.

My choices of color are:
Boys - black dragon or red dragon (with black fin edging)
Girls - black dragon or copper marble dragon

Going to slowly get my supplies together while I debate who to try together.


----------



## swatid99 (Apr 15, 2012)

aww that is the cutest thing.. when I wake up, i see my blue betta staring at me. It's creepy.. i wonder how long he's been staring and what he's thinking LOL


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Enkil: Glad to see you back. Your bettas all are such characters. I have some fry that are almost ready to go to their forever homes, and they all dance when I come near. They know who feeds them! LOL


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

lol That must be entertaining. I know my three girls dancing together at me is quite the sight.

I've been looking for another girl or two to add to my sorority. So far I've had no luck.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Came so close to buying a new female while at Pestmart today. Dragonscale HM. She was a lilac color. If she's still there Friday/Sat, I may just have to get her.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My fry all dance when I come near, feed me feed me!!! LOL. I just love to watch them dance. My others dance too, but right now I'm looking more at my fry trying to decide who to keep, and who to sell...


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

lol They sound cute.

I was just looking at tail types.. The girl I was drooling over is actually a female PK. o_o I so need to go back and get her. She was gorgeous and would definitely stand out in my sorority.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds wonderful! I try to stay with Half Moons because I don't have enough room to have more than one tail type. Sooo many to choose from.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have plenty of room now. Since I'm in the process of getting more tanks, I'm not limiting myself too much. I have HMs right now that carry the PK gene. Not to mention one of my black dragon girls is starting to marble! Kind of interesting to see the change in her as she darts about.

The girl I saw just caught my attention instantly. I love her color. I'm really regretting not just getting her while we were there today.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Did a water change today. Took some pics while doing so. Going to get those up soon. ^_^ Eva was surprisingly the most cooperative.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea I have one girl, Margaret who won't get out of the way of the camera. She is a total camera hog.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Wish mine were more like that. Will be easier once I have an actual camera.

I posted a thread in the picture forums with the ones I took that came out and resized properly. Unfortunately, Eva's were not among them. Unfortunate because she is starting to marble. Plus she has a really nice form and balance despite her size.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok, I am slowly preparing for breeding. Doing so slowly so that I don't miss anything. My boys are regrowing their fins after tail biting and an escape, so I am using that time to get all of my supplies together.

Those of you who follow my journal will get to help me pick which pair to go with. Though Eva is small, I have been told that this will not hurt her breeding chances. It may make my spawns smaller though.
For my girls I have: Black dragon, Black dragon who is marbling, and a copper marble dragon. Three different colors to choose from.
For my boys I have: 2 Black dragons, and a Red dragon.

Girls:
Lolth - Her anal is a bit long. She has good rays and branching though. Her color is good and her dragon scaling is strong. She is my copper marble dragon.
Freydis - Black dragon. Good rays and branching. Pretty balanced finnage.
Eva - Black dragon who is marbling. Balanced. Only real down side with her is her smaller size, but that shouldn't be an issue.

Boys:
Odin - Black dragon. His dragon scales have covered his eyes slightly. Makes it harder for him to see, but he still can. Switched his food to bigger brighter pellets and he seems to see them just fine now.
Leonidas - Black dragon with a purple sheen in the right light. Lovely, full fins.
Egil - Red dragon. Only a small thin line doen his back doesn't have dragon scales. Vibrant red on his fins with edging the same silvery-chrome as his body.

I'll try to get more pictures of them soon. I have their newest pics in my albums on here and in a thread in the pictures forum titled Picture day. I'll continue taking pictures of the boys as they heal and will try my best to get some good ones of the girls.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks. ^_^

I have now added more pictures of my girls to my albums and the Picture day thread from yesterday. You can really see how Eva is marbling in them. This weekend I plan on taking more and some comparison pics of my girls to show the size differences.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love looking at Betta pics. Can't wait.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Here are a couple shots of Eva. I took them last night and the day before. She was being very photogenic for me.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

She's beautiful! Is she platinum white or dragon?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

She's a dragon like her sisters. When I got her, she was a black dragon. She's starting to marble now though. Makes all 3 of my girls different colors. XD
Freydis - Black Dragon
Lolth - Copper Marble Dragon
Eva - Black Marble Dragon


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sooo beautiful! I love dragons. Of course I seem to love all betta types LOL


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

lol
All 6 of my HMs are dragons of some color. Two of the boys (Leonidas and Odin) are black dragons. One boy (Egil) is a red dragon. Then my girls add another black dragon, copper marble dragon, and black marble dragon to the mix.

I'm looking to get new girls. Maybe a new pair since I'm getting more tanks. May pick up a platinum white female.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Yay!
I totally fogot that I had birthday money left to spend. XD So either tonight or tomorrow, I'll be going into town. I'll most likely pick up my 10 gal kit for moving one of my boys into and splitting it between him and some new boy yet to be found and purchased. XD
I'll also pick up that female if she's still there. I really like her and still hate the fact I ended up leaving without her the other day.

Next month I'll be getting my nice big tank for breeding. Gonna hit my pocket, but $114 gets me a 29 gal tank with hood, light, filter with cartridge, adjustable heater, strip thermometer (though will most likely get a different one), 6" net, food sample, water conditioner sample, bacteria starter sample.
Then all I need to do is finish getting my plants and fry food. My boys are already on a high protein diet to regrow fins and I have 2 eggy females that are ready to breed. Warmer weather is coming too.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I think Eva is lovely. They all are but she has that long slender body shape.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you. ^_^ She has turned into my pride and joy really. I adore her and absolutely love to sit and watch her. She's so entertaining.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

It's nice to have them. I really enjoy looking at them myself. It helps to relax me. My orange tailed cambodian female is my fav to watch.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, I went back to Petsmart tonight. Had to get some food for Fenris. While I was there, I took a chance. I just had to take a look to see if the female I had looked at the other day was still there. She was! She is now floating in my sorority. Posted up a thread for her in the pictures forum.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, I have now been told that the "female" I so fell in love with and now bought is not a female at all! It seems that "she" is in fact a male dragon PK! Can't say that I'm not disappointed, but still. Had hoped to be adding this one to the sorority. Now seems that the new tank to be set up for Leonidas and another will be for Leonidas and this new one. Either way, this is one pretty fish. Has shown to be platinum white (seemingly), blue, and purple. Looks to be a marble under the dragonscaling.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Going to attach a pic of my new boy to this post.

He's doing well in his temporary home. New tank is cycling at the moment. I'll be splitting it with him and Leonidas.
He flared in a beautiful display. Seems that he has a thing for my little Eva. He looks absolutely gorgeous flaring. I wish he was more comfortable so that I could get a picture of it. He just looks far more stunning when he flares. His colors are even coming out more. He looks great.

Also going to be ordering some new plants. Not about to tell the other half just how much I'll be spending, but entirely worth it. Especially since some will be for my spawning tank. Including some java moss and multiple others. I'll make sure to take quite a few pictures of new set ups when fake plants are removed and real ones put in. Going to be getting a new camera this coming week. Possibly tomorrow. So there will then be picture spam.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

He's beautiful! Of course as he becomes more comfortable, more of his color will come out and he will be even better.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm already in love with him. ^_^ I love the white dragon scaling he has. He really stands out from my others. The blue and purple marbling shows through just enough to be eye catching. And his ventrals! They're so bright that they always grab my attention.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

He is lovely. I automatically thought girl when I saw him. It will be interesting to watch him grow a little.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

As you know, I bought him thinking he was female. XD
Him being male is fine with me though. The other tank I'll use for him and Leonidas is cycling. It'll be ready soon. He seems content in his temporary home for the moment. Gwynfor seems very interested in Eva. If he were larger, I'd be tempted to use him with my first spawn. He'd be a wild card, but it would certainly be interesting. He isn't bigger, however.

Something is up with Leonidas. Red coloring showing up on his anal fin and tail. Don't know what to make of it really. Made a thread about it to try to get some opinions. I'm really not sure why the red showed up or if it should be there.

Only one of my males has a bubblenest built right now and that is Gwynfor. It's really odd for at least Leonidas to not have one. Not at all sure what to make of it, but it's just one day and males don't always blow nests so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Me too.

And watching How I Met Your Mother got me thinking....
Haven't really shared this on here, but had a very bad time last year that I'm not sure I've gotten over much. I was engaged to this guy that I thought was wonderful. He accepted all of who I am. Issues and all. Always went out of his way to help and comfort. Delt with me taking things out on him that had nothing to do with him. Didn't even get upset when he'd take me out and my issues made us have to leave. Treated my daughter as though she were his own. So did his family...
Well, last year, he lied to me. Quite the huge lie really. Told me that his grandfather was in the hospital, possibly dieing. That his family wanted him to come home. I questioned, but not much. I just kinda accepted it... Turns out, he was leaving to go to Florida to some girl he had never met. He kept up the act for days, calling and everything. I didn't find out what had happened until days later by accident.
He left saying he would be back for Easter. He had no intentions of coming back. Was very angry at first and left a very, very message on his phone... Called a day or so later and apologized to his voice mail. Said I understood why he did it, cause I did, and that I hoped he found what he was looking for.
She wasn't it. He's back home. We're talking again. Now I'm not sure that I'm over him. At all. He's on my mind constantly. Meh. End of my rant I suppose.



Anyways, Fenris is doing well. Sleeping off a big play time.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Some males never make bubble nests, I don't know why. Maybe Leonides has a little marble in him?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I suppose it is possible. I mean, Eva is marbling and their sister that I bought with them is a copper marble. Plus Egil is a red. So I'm just not sure. Keeping a very close watch on him. Even more so than normal. Just don't want to take any chances with any of them. I'm really attached to them and I'm not sure what I'd do if something happened to them.

I think I'll do another water change tonight when Devon gets home just to be safe. Their water tests fine, but I'm a worrier. Rather be safe than sorry, you know? He's my favorite but I love them all. I get really attached to my pets. I talk to them. A couple even seem to listen. XD Eva, Leonidas, and Egil will float there watching me as I talk to them.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I totally understand better safe than sorry. I hope everything turns out OK, and there isn't anything wrong. After all, red is a very dominant color in bettas, so I just hope that is all it is.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I could be redwash. I have had quite a few that get into clean water and get redwash.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Enkil said:


> Me too.
> 
> And watching How I Met Your Mother got me thinking....
> Haven't really shared this on here, but had a very bad time last year that I'm not sure I've gotten over much. I was engaged to this guy that I thought was wonderful. He accepted all of who I am. Issues and all. Always went out of his way to help and comfort. Delt with me taking things out on him that had nothing to do with him. Didn't even get upset when he'd take me out and my issues made us have to leave. Treated my daughter as though she were his own. So did his family...
> ...


It placed this funny when I posted it. >>


Was told that it sounds like Leonidas is just changing color like Eva did. I'll still keep an eye on him though. Will also pay attention to his "racing stripe" to see if it's red wash or if he may get some marble to him.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

About the guy, don't trust that please. Don't trust a liar. They are all the same. This is almost the same thing that caused my first marriage to fail. He left for Germany (in the army) and a couple months later I find out he hooked up with an M.P. while I was at home struggling to make it.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah. It's just me being stupid and I know it. Just hurts, you know? I mean, he knew everything about my problems/issues/past. I do mean everything. We talk here and there now and it helps lighten my mood sometimes.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes but he could be telling you fibs again to get to your emotional side. Here's my story with the same type. 

He marry's me and leaves for germany. I am left alone with no job or money to support myself. He doesn't help with bills (I was sick with thyroid issues) and he calls me drunk one night. I hear a girl in the backround telling him how good he looks in the shirt he is wearing and they are in his room. He comes home 6 months later (didn't talk the whole time) and doesnt tell me he is back in the states. He calls me up and I imediatly fell into bed with him like a moron. He leaves me again. Calls me a year later drunk again. And tell me he left the girl he was with and was coming home to me. I fell for it again and he never showed up. I waited over an hour. He went back to her. Needless to say I had enough. A man will tell you whatever he needs to to get to your emotional side. This is how we get tricked back into a bad situation. Just don't fall for the crap and keep how you feel hid. Just because he handles your crazyness well means nothing. So did my ex husband. He could disarm me better than anyone could during a fit and sadly, he could handle it better than my current husband can. I will always have feelings for him but I had to realize that my feelings were one sided and I was being used as a cushion when he had no one else. As soon as someone else was in the picture he was out of there. Don't fall for it.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I wont. I can't go through that again and I absolutely refuse to put my daughter through that. She deserves so much better. She still hasn't quite gotten over him leaving. He had promised her he would be back. She was only 3 but still. She sometimes starts talking about him out of nowhere. She's adopted Devon as "Daddy" but I know she misses my ex. So I make sure not to talk about him around her.


In other news, got a new camera yesterday. Loving it so far. Figured out the zoom today. XD


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

new camera's rock!

Kids remember more than people give them credit for. I am 25 and I still remember stuff from when I was a kid. I told my mother these memories and she confirmed they were real and they happened when I was 1-3 years old. I even told her what the house trailer we lived in looked like. We have no pics of it really and I was 9 months old when we moved out. so yea, I have a good long term memory but no short term xD


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I remember stuff from when I was a toddler too. My mother keeps saying that Kacey will forget and move on. Not that I put much stock in her opinion since she didn't even raise me. So I'm just going to support the lil one and do right by her. Men come and go. If they leave, they aren't worth the time of day.


I got some nice pics using the new phone though. Going to attach a couple of them. I'm loving it! It actually shows Gwynfor's true colors!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

My freezer killed my frozen foods. -_- Frozen daphnia and frozen blood worms both got freeze dried. Was so angry when I found out the freezer over did it's job. Was using those and other things to condition so now I have to get a new supply. Thinking about getting some live cultures so that this doesn't happen again. Very super angry with the freezer. I raged for about an hour and a half.

Planning on getting some new live plants. Ordering them online since the local stores don't carry what I want/need. Looking to get my hands on java moss in particular. Going to need it for my spawning/grow out tank. Not sure how Devon is going to feel about me paying as much as I'm going to for the tank, but it comes with nearly everything that I need. Even comes with a heater. Going to need to find a sponge filter and some IAL though. Also having trouble finding a glass chimney. So I'm wondering if there is a nice alternative to using that..?

The issue of what the fry will eat the first few days is also a question in my mind. Not sure how much plant life I'll need to make sure they have enough to eat. I worry about these things a lot. Want to do everything right. Or at least as right as I can.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

yes protect that precious little girl! too bad about the food and wish I knew more about breeding to help you.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

If you have a sponge filter, it will have microscopic things for the fry to eat. You can get a jar and put old lettuce or grass in it and fill it with water. Leave it in the sun for a few days, and you will have lots of green water for the fry.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Just have to find a sponge filter then. Lettuce is easy enough to come by. Does it have to be old lettuce or can I just use it once it's bought? We go through a lot of lettuce in this house. XD Lots of salads. Sometimes they have bacon. Yum.

tpocicat - Can I float a female in the spawning tank instead of using the glass chimney? I just can't seem to get my hands on one. And would I just out that green water into the tank with the fry?


Not going to tell Devon how much the tank will cost me. XD I doubt he'd make a fuss about it but still. He's said he wants to get me a late birthday present, so I'm going to go ahead and let him buy me some of my plants. He keeps asking about them and how much they are, so I might as well indulge him.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Actually any plants will do. It doesn't matter if it's fresh or not, just once it gets slimy, take it out and replace as long as you need insuforia.
I use the cup one of my bettas came in when introducing a female for spawning. I can't find a chimney either LOL.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

lol Those dang chimneys are hard to come by on this side of the country, huh? If I was back home in NY, I'd be able to find one without a problem. For cheap! I plan on going back to visit my Gram (who raised me and hasn't been doing well) at some point this summer. I might just hunt down a few and bring them back with me. I have a 3 way breeder I could use for introduction for now. Nice and safe and they'd be sharing the same water.

Yay for slimy plants. XD
The plants I want that I'm going to let Devon get me are for my live plants. I need some java moss. I can't really find any around here and I was pointed to a site that has nice deals. Loving their deals and bundles/packages.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

In a good mood. I've picked out three new fish to add to my collection. Devon is unaware of this so far. XD I'll either tell him later today or when I gove him the money to pay for them. lol He just kinda shrugs it off when I decide to get them, so I know that he doesn't mind. Right now I'm looking at a pair along with a purple/pink HM female. Might get more to go with my order or I may order more from them later when they have more ready/available. ^_^ Loving their breeders and the female I picked out.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

omg! I had to jump on here and tell you. I just did the same thing you did with thinking a boy was a girl! I just 5 minutes ago removed a lady who flared just a little bit to big... whoops


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

lol Happens, I guess. We get pretty boys out of it though. XD

So excited about my new babies. Can't wait until I have them sent to me. Getting new ones is always really exciting for me. Lifts my spirits.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

It was funny. I had him in the sorority and just poked my nose over there to look at how the newbies were doing and boom! He looked dead at me and flared as big as he could.  congrats on the new babies. I got my first drangonscale a couple days ago....


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love it when I expecting a new betta. Just like Christmas!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm addicted to my dragons. I love them.
The new ones I've decided on aren't dragons though. Picked out a very lovely purple/pink female. She's gorgeous. Then there's a pair. Haven't seen them yet, but I have faith. ^_^

It really is a lot like Christmas! I absolutely love getting new pretties. Waiting for them once they are in the mail is a bit anxiety inducing though. It really worries me that they'll get lost or some other such thing while in the mail.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Alright my dear readers, final preparations are being made!
I am shooting to breed in June. My spawning/grow out tank will be 29 gallons. Heater is included with the tank. So is a filter. Not sure where to get a sponge filter. That's the part that is holding me off.

When the time gets closer, I'll make an official decision on which pair to go with. Right now, I'm leaning towards using Eva. She has good balance and a beautiful 180 spread. Besides, she has such a great personality.
The male that will be used, I'm definitely not sure of. Egil has a wonderful color. Leonidas now has a red wash. Odin's dragon scaling is beautiful. Gwynfor's dragonscaling and color beneath are stunning.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

try aquariumguys.com. they usually have some good deals.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow. They have a lot of stuff. XD What kind of powerhead would it need though?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

hmmm dunno.... I do like the aquariumguys though. They are reasonable with standard shippin rates no matter the size of the order. I bought like.... 30 dollars worth of stuff (including shipping) I would have paid 50 for at petsmart. They also respond to questions you may have about their equipment. The only thing they don't sell is anything alive


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Hmm. I'll have to make an inquiry about what kind of powerhead I'd need to use then. That's the only part I'm questioning.

In other news... Gwynfor is a bubble nest making machine. XD Never fails, he always has one going. Very diligent about making sure it stays there too. He tends to it all day.

Leonidas is also keeping up on his bubble nests.

I tore apart the tank with Leonidas, Egil, and Odin the other day. I didn't feel it was getting clean enough and it didn't seem like fins were healing properly despite my frequent water changes and tending. Turns out that something was going on with the filter and things were much dirtier than they should have been. Cleaned absolutely everything including the gravel and tank itself. Going to look into getting different mesh for the dividers and see if that was part of the problem.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Got Gwynfor in his new home today. Everything is holding stable now. So I did a rearrange and water change. Then added him. He's checking everything out now. Posted a thread in the pics section with pictures of the setup and him in it.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Update

Gwynfor seems to be doing well in his 5 gal. Settling in much better than he was doing in his temporary housing. He moves very elegantly, I've noticed. Never before have I seen a fish move with such grace.

The girls are loving their new water wisteria that I added to their tank. It's floating so they weave about in it to get to resting spots. Freydis especially is enjoying it. I think it may become her sleeping place.

Added a small anubias plant to Egil's section of the boys' 10 gal and another small one to Odin's. I'm hoping this helps with whatever issue was going on with their tank. They both seem happier, so I've got my fingers crossed.
Odin doesn't seem to be getting any more of an issue with his sight. This makes me happy. I had worried that the dragon scaling would completely blind him, but the progression has definitely stopped. He eats well now that he's gotten used to his new food. Once in a while, one of the smaller pellets will make it to his section. Sometimes he manages to find and eat the ones that do. This further shows me that he can see, just not as well as the other two boys.

Hannibal is doing well. He had a flaring day today. He has these every so often. He just swims about his tank flaring. I think he's trying to show off, get more of my attention. So I make a little fuss over him, go to the tank and watch him for a bit. He looks fantastic.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad to hear Hannibal is still doing well. All your bettas seem to be doing very well.
I have a beautiful red dragon male I was going to breed, but like your dragon he has a scale issue with one of his eyes, not blind, can see very well, but not good to pass onto his fry.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Actually, I asked about that and was told that it is not an actual trait that gets passed on to the offspring. I had worried about it as well since I want to use Odin for breeding. Was told that so long as he can see the female, it would be fine.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

What would you call a black dragon with orange/brown fins I wonder....


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

A bi-color maybe? I'm not sure. It sounds like it would be pretty though.

Right now, a bit low on funds. Have to put off breeding until next month. Fenris chewed on and ate some bark chips/a stick. Threw some of it up, but taking him to the vet. Not taking any chances that something is going to go wrong. Thought they cleaned up the yard better after taking down the tree the other day. Guess not.


Anyway, have my heart set on buying a couple pretties from a breeder on here. Possibly one of their marbles. They are very pretty.

Gwynfor has picked a resting spot. He's so cute. I love watching him. He still hasn't figured out that the food comes from me though. XD

The girls are doing splendidly. I think I'll be happier after getting a couple more in the tank though. I hear about all these sororities failing, especially with only 3 girls... Worries me that what I have is a ticking time bomb. I'll always worry about it, but a little less after I add a couple girls.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I am no nearly certain that Gwynfor is a HMPK. Can't get him to flare though. This is from sitting here staring at him for near an hour. He likes to spread out his fins quite a bit... Not quite to their full potential though. He watched me watch him. Little guy must think I'm crazy by now.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have several that way! Drives me crazy, because I really want to know if they are HM or super delta!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

All the boys are being difficult with pictures. -_- Had hoped to get some nice ones of them to use in my spawn log so others could help me pick out which pair to use. No such luck.

Form wise, Egil looks best. For dragon scaling, Odin does. Color, I'm kind of favoring Gwynfor.

Only one that seems to want to let me get pics is Eva. XD


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Yup..like I mentioned before, our 'Sammy" is like a dog, he wiggles, and opens his mouth fast, like he's talking to us, and saying "I missed you, or Hello, or yes, feed me" I see them all with our sammy..he's gets so exited to see us in the morning before we leave to work, and as soon as we get home, it's so beautiful..Betta's have amazing personalities_


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Not sure what Gwynfor is up to. He watched me watch him for a good half hour earlier today. I sit back to relax, look up, and he's being a spaz. So I moved to the end of the bed where I was closer to his tank. He instantly calmed and watched me again for a few minutes before going about his little fishy way.

When he flares, it's like he's having a spaz attack. Flares every few seconds during this time but only for about one second per flare. So I have yet to get a good look at his tail while he is flared. Devon seems to find my observations of Gwynfor comical.

Saw Gwynfor resting up on his floating anubias today. He has one of the big ones. He didn't stay there for long though. I have found that he doesn't stay in one place for too long at one time while he's being active. He has several active times a day separated by resting periods. Not sure if this is him being young or if it's just his personality. Either is possible in my opinion. My dragons were similar when I got them.

I love to watch Gwynfor because his white dragon scales shift color based on what light hits him along with his surroundings. The LED lights are done in blue and white. While under the white, he looks normal. While under the blue, he looks blue and dark purple. The "glow" from his neon green rocks tinges him green sometimes. The "glow" from his fake purple plants tinges him more purple. It's interesting to say the least. I love it. It's a fascinating tank to say the least. It is a little odd having only one fish in a 5 gallon tank, but I like to watch him.


In other tank news:
Hannibal is looking gorgeous. He's also very large, I've come to notice. His body alone is at the least a bit over 2 inches. His fins are gorgeously long. Oddly enough, he is well balanced. I had not thought to find that in him, but he is. Anal isn't too long like in a lot I have seen lately.

My sorority is still doing well. I sit and watch the girls several times a day. They interact with me each time. Lolth doesn't look as eggy anymore. Nor does Freydis. I will be conditioning them soon though. I'm going to play it safe and condition all three that way I have a plan B if my planned spawn doesn't work out.

The boys are doing well. Fins are growing back. They seem to be doing better since the tank break down and the addition of new plants. I'm still unsure as to why such issues were going on with the 10 gsl they are in. Still not sure if things are back to 100% or not.. but hoping. I'll have my answer if healing goes as it should.


Wanted to have a photo shoot with the fish, but they were not having it today. When they do, I will try to get some nice ones of the girls, Gwynfor, and Hannibal. Going to wait on pics of the other three boys until they heal up a bit.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like Hannibal is huge! My red dragon "glows" the same way, so beautiful to watch. I love those LED lights, just wish I could afford more for all my tanks. 
When conditioning a male for spawning, I condition all my females just in case. You never know who your male will like, and the same for the female.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

They have a nice new tank that is 2.5 gal they made for bettas that has the same light settings as Gwynfor's.

Have you seen the picture for the Hawkeye 5 gallon tank kit? It has a red VT on it along with other fish!


Going to have water change day today. Maybe I can get some nice pictures while doing so. Will most likely be able to get some new ones of Eva. She likes having hers taken it seems.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The Hawkeye 5 is a nice looking tank. 
All my boys are in 5 gal tanks with the wire lids made for terrariums (so they can't jump out). Each as some java moss and a tiny terra cotta pot for a "cave". I have the Marineland LED lights that sit on top.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

This is Gwynfor's tank" http://s.petco.com/assets/product_images/0/049146785051C.jpg
Though it came in a TopFin box and I got it at PetSmart. It isn't on their website. Possible that it was a flluke, I suppose. I really like it. The only thing I don't like is that when you look straight on, you can't see the fish if it is up against the sides on the ends. Had to get used to that. Once you do, it's a great tank. I like it because it's acrylic.
Gwynfor seems to enjoy his home. He's slowly warming up to me. When I'm not close to the tank, he tries to get my attention. So I've taken to lounging at the foot of the bed when I'm relaxing. This puts me close to his tank. He then goes about his little fishy business. He's trying to get my attention right now, the silly thing. This morning he even started eating as I dropped the pellets into his tank. Usually he waits until I close the lid. It's progress.

I think the girls were getting jealous. XD So I spent some time this morning watching them. They danced for me in a pretty display. I really enjoyed it. They're doing very well which I'm very thankful for. Still looking to get a couple more girls to add to the sorority tank. Thinking very seriously about upgrading the sorority. Have a very lovely spot where I could set up a bigger tank. I think I'll start looking for another tank for them that I like.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Bunch of my sorority plants didn't make it. They didn't look so great when I bought them or when I introduced them. They and a couple of the wisteria I had with Gwynfor had to be tossed. One of the anubias plants in with the boys looks a little under the weather so I switched which section it is in so it gets a little more of the sunlight that comes in the window. Hopefully it perks back up. Have done this before and it worked so have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Gwynfor is looking fantastic. Growing. I am leaning towards him being HMPK. Flaring still isn't his strong suit though. Hoping that he'll get even more comfortable with time so that he might flare nicely for me. Though I do know not all males really flare. Either way, he looks more gorgeous every day.

I will soon start conditioning for breeding. I plan on doing a spawn next month so long as all goes well. I really want to use Eva. She is wonderfully balanced. She's fantastic looking. I'm going to condition all three girls, however, in case she doesn't take to any of the boys. I'll also condition more than one of the males Two of my boys (Egil and Odin) have taken to tail biting. I'm not sure how this will affect things...


----------



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

You know, I told my friends about Betta's sharp little teeth and powerful jaws but they simply laughed.. They don't believe me that they can bite and break skin! I'll show them this to prove them wrong haha!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Hannibal has quite the bite! I'm very careful when dealing with him now. I make sure that, should I have to reach into his water, my hand and fingers stay away from him. Not the easiest thing to do given that his body alone is at least 2 inches long and he has regrown his fins... But still. XD
I've had my fingers bitten by him enough to know though. That he had the strength to actually shake my hand still surprises me. I really hadn't expected such a thing. They are amazing creatures really.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Did water changes today. Had to toss a decoration from the divided 10 gal. Had algae on it and wasn't salvageable. Will have to get them more decorations/live plants. The decoration had to be tossed because it was.. feathery... A fake feathery plant. Egil loved it and sleeping in it, but it was too gross to be saved.

Took a lot of pictures while doing the water change. Going to be doing a picture thread for these updated pics. Boys are healing up nicely, I think.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

So Fenris and Gwynfor are pretty much constant companions lately. XD
Fenris is my snuggle buddy. Made up some ice cubes made from chicken broth for him since the weather has gotten hot. It's like a kid with candy! So dang cute. He absolutely loves them.

Gwynfor is doing so well. He's growing. Very happy with his progress so far. He has now realized that their is a magic hand that drops his food. XD He makes sure to be directly under it now when I drop in his food. At night I put his LED light on the blue setting so it mimics water at night under moonlight. Don't leave it on all night. Use it more to transition him from having the lights on to not having them. He seems to enjoy it. The blue lighting makes him look really pretty too. I really love his tank.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Might be getting some new lovelies! Waiting to hear back from the person. The fish I looked at are absolutely gorgeous! Have my fingers crossed. I'd really like to get them and give them a nice loving home. <3


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

That sounds great! Best of luck with all your fish, and especially with the new ones you're trying to get.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Heard back from her today! We're talking price and everything right now. Deciding on how much of what she has I want and when she needs them rehomed by. So very excited! She sent me a picture of one of the boys I would be getting. Going to attach that to this post.
Looking at about 20 new fish plus tanks and IAL.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Yay!
Been talking with her all day. Have worked something out it seems. I'm so excited now! Going to be getting some very lovely fish. As soon as they are here, I'll be taking lots of pictures of them and of my current lovelies. Will be keeping updates on them all. This makes me completely rethink my spawning plans. Going to wait until I have the new ones here to sit back and plan out my first spawn. I will have to think about getting a female for one of the boys though as he's a giant. My girls may be big, but they aren't that big. XD


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations on your new fish. I just got 3 new ones from Martinismommy and 2 others I bought at the betta show in N. California. At the moment, I think my betta ranks are full. Of course that could change at any time LOL!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I told Devon that it will be a while before I buy more after this. lol He seemed happy to agree to it when I told him that. I'm so very excited! I've started cleaning and rearranging everything, picturing where I'll put new tanks. Thinking that I'll put one over by Gwynfor's tank. Not completely sure about that yet though. I'll decide after I get things put away and rearranged more.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Did a water change yesterday on all 4 tanks. Egil has attacked his tail again, so the divided 10 gal will get cleaned again tomorrow. I want to make sure the water stays nice and clean to get him healing. Was going to do it Sat, but we have plans. So going to do it a day early rather than a day late.

Rearranged the sorority again. Try to do so every time I do a water change. So far, this has helped keep the peace. I'll be putting at least 1 more girl in there soon. Going to get them more plants again. Hopefully they wont die on me again. Thinking about more water wisteria. Freydis seems to really like it. Plus I like the way it looks floating at the top.

Gwynfor is an odd little thing. He knows I feed him. Greets me sometimes even. Begs for food... Yet he usually lets the pellets sink before eating them! Such a weird little guy. I have to admit though... it is entertaining to sit here and watch him hunt for the sunken pellets.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a new male that begs for food EXCEPT for when it's feeding time! Then he waits in the back of his tank and eats later, such a funny guy.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

That seems to be what Gwynfor is doing. XD It amuses me really. Watching him hunt for his food is oddly relaxing. I'll lay on the bed so my head is at the foot of it and watch him.

I've been having some issues lately. My medicines have changed. I was just on one. That has had the dosage increased and now I'm on a second as well. These are for depression, PTSD, and anxiety. The second one was added to tie up with the first and improve the effects. Don't like the fact that one has a side effect of sedation while the other has a side effect of making you wired. As I wasn't sleeping before, had hoped that the medicines would help. I do get a little more sleep, but that isn't say much really. They're thinking of adding a third to combat/eliminate my flashback nightmares. Not so sure that I'll agree to that. I think the two is all I'll go for. After all, Fenris helps combat the flashback nightmares.

My sorority is still doing well. Very thankful for that. I know how it is not the ideal setup at present. With only three females, there is a huge risk that it will crash. It also needs more cover since so much of the water wisteria died off on me. I still have a little of it left floating in both the sorority and Gwynfor's tanks. I'm hoping that what is left continues to do well.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Have not been feeling well. Also been feeling rather off still. So I've been spending a lot of time watching my lovelies. Especially the girls and Gwynfor since both tanks are easily seen from the bed. XD They manage to brighten my day a little.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

The medication changes can be a bear huh? I think my Psychologist is going to start weaning me off of this one and putting me on a new one. Kind of nervous about that. I don't want my panic attacks to start again.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I wish this combination would take care of my panic attacks. >_< I'm getting kind of sick of them and these medications. I can't sleep without taking them and yet I can't sleep while taking them! It's so frustrating! I've been in a bit of a foul mood lately... Perhaps this is why. I'll have to bring it up and see what they want to do. I really don't like it. Hopefully it either gets better or they change things. Also not liking how they seem to be aggravating my 24/7 migraine more than the average day to day things do.

Having the fish makes things a bit better. They help me relax. They take my mind off things. I'm not quite sure what I'd do without them or Fenris. My sweet little puppy lets me hold him whenever I need to. I love it. He's so helpful. Very loving. We're working on teaching him proper manners. He doesn't really rough house with my little one, but the room mate has his two this weekend and it's been a different story. He got excited about new people and jumped, scratching the leg of the older of the two. I feel really bad about it. He hasn't done something like that before really.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

omg my terrier did that. I had an elderly couple by because they were abandoning their dog to me (Still have her, girl in my avatar) :3 
Anyways, my terrier bounced off the old mans head and left a nasty scratch on his arm. He is part dog part Superman, SUPERDOG!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

lol
Fenris doesn't usually get like that unless he's been playing or thinks you are starting play. I'm working with him though. I took him around the girls earlier today and was teaching him how to properly behave around them. He did well and even offered them kisses.


Ok, so I am planning to try a spawn in July. This way I have all of next month to finalize my plans and lock down which pair to use. I'll be very open to suggestions. I'll be doing a little photo shoot once I have my new lovelies here.
Of those that I have here right now, I think that Eva and Egil would be the pair I would go with. They both have a very nice 180 spread. I have noticed that both Leonidas and Lolth have slightly long anal fins. Not by much, but enough to be noticeable. Egil and Eva are both very well balanced. Odin has really nice balance and branching. I just worry about how well he can/can't see.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My terrier is evil. Plain and simple. My rescue bassett-beagle on the other hand will walk up to a toddler and roll over in submission. My shepard trys to eat cats... my dogs are so very different and I am so blessed :/ This is what happens when you rescue dogs. You never know what you are going to get and they can be stubborn. Since you don't know how they were treated it can be hard. The terrier was found at a cow farm in the mud. He weighed three pounds when we got him. The bassett has had more than 4 homes and has separation anxiety when we leave. and the shepard was rescued from a pound when he was 2 months. He was a couple of weeks from being put down. People suck. 
I am so thrilled that Fenris has a good mommy who is going to get him into shape young though. You have a good choice in breed in my opinion and he needs a good consistent home. Plus he will be a working doggy so that will benefit his mind a lot.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I am so excited! I get my new fish this weekend! Soon as they are here and everything, going to do a lot of photo taking and sharing!

So going to get back to cleaning and organizing,


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Found this thread about an hour ago and have read all the entries. Your fish sound like such pickles xD. I can completely relate to some of the things you guys have spoke about before as well. I also have anxiety and chronic depression, not to mention some crazy OCD. Cursed genetics, right? My dog and recently my fish have been life savers. 

Anyway, can't wait to see pictures of your new bettas and I'll certainly be subscribing, this thread brought a giant smile to my face.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

You are at home on this site for sure.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you. ^_^
It's nice knowing that there are people who actually understand what I'm going through. I think it helps a little.


Been watching Gwynfor for the past 10 minutes. He's giving me the eye it seems. I think he may have figured out that there will soon be new fish in the house. XD Such a little character. So I got myself right up to his tank until I was very nearly touching it. He swims over and hovered there watching me He rested his little nose/mouth against the tank for a moment before then swimming off on his merry little way. XD He's adorable.

Have more cleaning and organizing to do. Got caught up with Kacey today. Worked on numbers with her. She's so smart! Some of the things she does/says amaze me. Her very first word was "cookie". She learned it while playing with a toy. She was using 3 syllable words in full sentences while only being 2. Has learned to write and recognize her name. Can count to 20 in English, 10 in Spanish, 10 in German, and 3 in Japanese. She also knows a little Russian. She knows colors and how to mix them together to get other colors.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

My new lovelies are now here and settling in. Have a thread in the photos forum showing them off as I name them. I still have to get some good pics of my Barinthus. He's in hospital tank 2 because he was acting a little off.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Can't wait to see them. **sending healing thoughts to Barinus**


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

So far in my New Bettas photo thread, I have pictures of Uther (giant), Sholto (double tail), Frost, and one of my new girls Fflur.

Uther gave me quite a scare. I went over to the tank to check on him and Frost. Well, Frost came out just a wiggling away to greet me. I am loving him to death. He's so cute. Uther, on the other hand, was nowhere to be found! I stared in shock and then wondered how on earth I could possibly misplace a giant! So I reached in and lifted up his house. Sure enough, he was hiding in it! He's so black that I couldn't see him how he was laying. Silly thing.

My sorority is doing well so far! Love all the new color. I have one girl that is this really rish blue with no iridescence. A true blue. Then I have this big bright orange HMPK girl. She has taken a liking to Devon. She is the first girl who has greeted him. She sits there and watches him. He was sitting on the end of the bed playing XBox. She sat there for a while and watched him play! So cute. Love feeding them and seeing them all come out to eat. All the color now is fantastic.

My salamander girl is looking a little better. She is very round and may have dropsy. I'm keeping a close eye on her and doing my best.
Barinthus is still a bit down it seems. I have hope for him though. I'm in love with his colors and really want to try him with my Eva for breeding. Keeping a close eye on him as well.

Still naming my new lovelies. Been adding photos to the pic thread I started as I give them names.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Show Barinthus to the girls, that should cheer him right up!  Seriously though I hope he starts to feel better. Hopefully your salamander girl only has bloat, seeing Betty die of dropsy just broke my heart. I have my fingers crossed for both of them!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll have to try that with Barinthus. Hopefully it will perk him up. He's eating well but just seems down somehow. I'll try showing him the girls here in a few minutes to see what he does.

I'm hoping the salamander girl pulls through. I'm trying not to grow too attached to her just in case, but I've always liked salamanders and she is pretty. If I do get her through this, I think I'll look into getting a male for her.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Breeding plans:

Ok. I have quite a few fish now. I also have 2 10 gallon tanks that currently have no residents. So, I am finally looking at breeding. I will get the rest of my supplies next month so long as I can find them. I am only going to have one spawn going at a time. I have thought of a couple pairings that I would like to do.

Eva x Egil: These two are siblings. Eva is a black marble dragon HM that carries PK. Egil is a red dragon HM that carries PK. Both have a nice 180 spread. Eva has lovely form.

Unnamed x Uther: Uther is a black giant with yellow on his head/face. The female is a bright orange HMPK. She has sharp edges and a perfect 180 spread.

This is all I've planned so far. I'm still observing the rest. I have one that may do well with Gwynfor, but I'm not sure yet. We'll see. The first pair I will try will be Eva and Egil. If they don't work out, I will either try her with one of their other two brothers or him with one of their other two sisters.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Will you have a spawn log when you start your breeding? I always go there first when I enter the forum.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I sure will. I plan on starting one as soon as I get my sponge filter and fry food cultures.
Like I said, I have 2 10gallon tanks with no one in them for spawning and grow out. I also have containers for male fry. I plan on getting a tub to put water and a heater in to make heating the containers easier.

I'm going to attach pictures of Uther and my orange female HMPK. The ones of her aren't the best as she wont hold still. It does give you a general idea on her though.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

The pics of the female HMPK don't show it very well but her body is orange with her fins and head being a darker and yet brighter orange. She's really pretty.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

That's wonderful. It's really hard to get orange bettas.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I like her. She has a really nice personality. She is even getting Devon more into bettas! Her color caught his eye and she was the first one to acknowledge him. He sat down on the bed and she came over to the end of the tank to watch him. Now when he plays XBox, he sits on the end of the bed by the sorority and she watches him play. She's so sweet. And where is looks like she's missing parts of her anal fin, that is already growing back. She came here with a few nips missing as did a couple of the other girls. All of them are growing back nicely. One of my new boys is a tail biter, but I'm not new to that. XD He seems to be doing well right now. Considering getting him his own tank like Hannibal's 3.5 gallon. Then I could have fun decorating it and redecorating it to see if he would be kept entertained enough to leave his tail alone.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Lost the salamander female and Barinthus (blue marble male). Both last night and within an hour. I was devastated and am still at a loss. I had grown attached to them rather quickly. Barinthus was one of my two favorite males from the new group and I had hoped the salamander female would pull through.

The rest seem happy and healthy. I'm seeing new fin growth in everyone that had nips and the tail biting male. Have one female that has a new nip in her tail. My CT female seems a bit moody the last 24 hours. Think she may be cranky because she's eggy. XD Wish I had a CT male for her. I have Hannibal, but she's absolutely tiny in comparison to him and he's a combtail.

Uther, my giant HMPK, seems to have taken a liking to me. Greets me all the time. I now take time out to hang out with him for a little bit every day. Looking forward to trying him with the orange HMPK female.
I have a blue PK girl I may try with Gwynfor. Still thinking on that. I may just wait and try him with Eva.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry for our loss.
I have a salamander male that greets me every morning and also when I get home. I don't have any CT's, the a member of the betta club warned me that they needed softer water than I have, so I stay away from them, no matter how beautiful!
Anyway, I hope you are able to get a wonderful, healthy spawn no matter who you choose.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have started a log. Just added to it pictures I just took of: orange HMPK female, Uther, Sholto, and Eva. Leo, Egil, and Odin would not cooperate with me. They all hid. Gwynfor also wouldn't cooperate, but I did get a picture of the orange dragon female I picked for him. The dark blue female I am thinking of pairing with Sholto was having none of this camera business. lol

I am thinking about trying my hand at CTs. I have two very lovely females (one black and then Fflur). Both are eggy and they are both very healthy. *knocks on wood* I think Fflur is a very pretty yellow. Not sure what color people really look for in CTs.

At the moment, most of what I have are HMPKs. I also have 6 HMs that carry the PK gene, a HMDbT, and a mystery male. XD I will be doing a thread on the mystery male in the photo section. He gave me some good pics today and built a nice bubble nest.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Was just looking on AB to see what they have listed for CT males. Figured I'd do some window shopping for the moment... There are surprisingly few! And only a handful in the states! I would have thought there would be more. Are they not as popular as they used to be?


----------



## greenfishfl (Nov 27, 2011)

guess not lol i think HM are becoming more popuar than the crowntails now... oh well


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

That's a bit sad. I've started to like the look of a nice CT. I'll just have to keep an eye out. Not sure what kind of colors I want yet. Fflur is a CT and is yellow with little black spots along her body and black eyes. My unnamed CT female is black. Thinking maybe something with yellow or just really pops. I'm a sucker for really nice color. Maybe a nice giant female too.


----------



## greenfishfl (Nov 27, 2011)

Enkil said:


> That's a bit sad. I've started to like the look of a nice CT. I'll just have to keep an eye out. Not sure what kind of colors I want yet. Fflur is a CT and is yellow with little black spots along her body and black eyes. My unnamed CT female is black. Thinking maybe something with yellow or just really pops. I'm a sucker for really nice color. Maybe a nice giant female too.


that sounds nice


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

One of my dividers failed today. My unnamed HMPK male (green with orange fins that have green trim) got in with Doyle. The HMPK is much larger then Doyle is. Doyle won. The HMPK male is now recovering. He is missing a good portion of his tail and quite a bit of his anal fin. Doyle is missing nothing that he hasn't chewed off himself.
I have made sure that all dividers are now snug and wont slip. I am keeping a close eye on both males to make sure neither has any serious injuries. At first I didn't know the HMPK had any damage because he clamped up. I had found him hiding in Doyle's section. Scooped him up and placed him back in his own, fixing the divider in the process. Doyle seems satisfied with himself. I am not the least bit happy about it. I am taking precautions to ensure this does not happen again.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Those darn aggressive bettas! Still love them though.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Honestly, I would have thought Doyle would have lost. He's maybe half the size of the HMPK male. I was in a panic when I looked in the tank and saw the divider had been shifted. The HMPK male managed to wedge himself under Doyle's pot decoration. I quickly scooped him out, fixed the divider, and put him back in his own section. I have bumped up their heat slightly to about 79. Only a degree. Changing their water just as often as before since I was doing extra ones with Doyle being a tail biter. Also giving the same diet as before the incident since I have been conditioning fish.

On another note...
My mystery male is growing nicely. I love his colors! He is growing more and more fin. Still unsure what his tail type is as he wont flare.

Got a new pair yesterday! Very excited about them. Keeping a close eye on everyone.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

You can never tell with bettas. Even when breeding, the one you expect to be aggressive isn't while the one you are sure will be docile will go all out with another betta. That's why I keep my males in 5g seperate tanks, I feel safer that way.
Congrats on the new bettas!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Eva is still ill. Not worse but not better. I really can't get a read on her. I wish I knew what more to do. She watches me when I go over and check on her. I check her every couple of hours. She still wont eat.
Tomorrow I am going to try IAL again. Maybe some ES as well. Maybe I can find some live food and see if that tempts her. Willing to do anything I have to to try to save her.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know if this will help, but one time I got a betta from Taiwan that wasn't doing well, but I didn't know what was wrong, so I added 1 tsp ES and 1 tsp Aquarium salt to his 5 gal tank. The next day he was better!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I may have to try that. I'm getting a little desperate. I just can't believe she's held on this long in the state she's in. Have a post in the photos sections with my girls that has a couple of pictures of her from the 23rd.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Grr! This female is so getting her own blasted tank! My newest girl, a marble HMPK with the DbT gene is just a bully. Going to separate her from the rest asap. She's even trying to bully Freydis! That will not end well and I know it. Freydis is queen of the tank and will not back down to any of the others. The rest of the girls have accepted this. The marble will not. Not at all happy about this. I will not let her bully the others around though. I will do what is best for all of them.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

So very angry today. I lost all but one female last night/this morning due to other people. Still so angry about it that I'm not ready to really talk about it fully. It's a mix of being angry and heart broken. Eva also passed on me last night.

If you go to my spawn log, I just posted pictures and video of Sholto and my unnamed marble HMPK carrying DbT gene female. She is in a large breeding trap at the moment. He is very taken with her.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry about your females.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you. I have calmed down a little from it now. Still pretty angry.
I had gone to the store with Devon. When we got home, I found that Eva had finally succumbed and that someone had dumped an entire can of NLS betta pellets into my sorority. I got them all out immediately. Filled a temp tank for them so I could clean the sorority completely. All died by the morning, most from eating enough to split their stomachs. Only my marble HMPK female survived.


In other news, She did not take to Sholto. So I tried the female with my yellow dragon HMPK male. I now have quite a large spawn from them.

Sholto has taken off half his tail. I think he was stressed from the attempt at spawning.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Have they hatched yet? Do you have any pics?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

They did indeed hatch. They are now 4 days old. I posted a pic yesterday of them. They are so absolutely tiny! Keeping a very close eye on them. I have several people who have showed interest in the spawn and so I am hoping to raise at least some of them to sell. Depending on the outcome, I may very well keep a pair from this spawn. If not, I will keep a female and sell the rest. There are quite a few at the moment.


Everyone is doing well. Sholto seems to be leaving his tail alone again. Was very surprised that he did that to his gorgeous tail.

Have a friend who has a female they have expressed interest in breeding with my Uther. Going to go over one day and take a look at her. She is a half giant. That is all I know about her right now. That same friend would like one from my current spawn.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Link to my spawn log: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=103705
Link to video of the pair embracing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WcxIpstmeo&feature=player_embedded

Just checked on the babies. I think they are still eating infusoria as they all have full little tummies. Odd. Good though since my MW culture just wasn't big enough. I get 2 mature cultures Monday.

All the rest are doing well.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

About time I did some updates...

I became very ill. I was bedridden for over a week. I am now starting to feel better. I am still having some sinus issues, but everything else seems to be getting better. Slowly. Fenris lets me out of bed now so I know I must be getting better. He had been keeping me in bed.

My yellow dragon male and Conchenn are being reconditioned. They will go in the spawn tank either later today or some time tomorrow. When I let them see each other they are going straight to flirting and trying to get to each other. It's very cute.

All my lovelies are doing very well. Sholto has taken off some of his tail. Very unfortunate. He is healing though.

My friend is going to let me borrow their female whenever I wish to to breed with Uther. They have a half giant HMPK female. Went and saw her before I got sick. She is large and absolutely FULL of eggs! Nice rich royal blue color with black head. No red at all. Very lucky there as I was hoping to get him a female without red.
So the spawns I plan on doing are:
Yellow dragon HMPK x Conchenn
Sholto x Conchenn
Uther x friend's female

I will also be breeding a pair of F1 from the yellow dragon male x Conchenn. I am going to do this to work on a dragon HMPK line. I'm hoping to continue with yellow and mint green.
When working with Sholto and Conchenn, I will be trying to work on a DbT line. Conchenn is a HMPK that carries the DbT gene while Sholto is a HMDbT. They are both marbles.
With Uther, I am going to work on giants and half giants. I plan on importing at least one female for this. Possibly more and another male.
I also plan on working on HMPKs, marbles, dragons (both HMPK and HM). I have lots of room and everything.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

A lot has been going on.

Poor Fenris has a puppy bacterial infection. Have to put medicine on it twice a day. Poor thing. He gives me the most pathetic of looks. I don't blame him. I'd look miserable too if someone was applying stinging stuff to my nether region. :/

Still a little sick, but nothing like I was. Something is just aggravating my sinuses. Not sure what. It's a mystery. -_-


Conchenn is plump with eggs. Waiting until the first to spawn them again though. I am waiting because I am going to order new fry food cultures. I think the ones I got were no good when they arrived. :/ Going to look into getting some MW and BW.


Have picked out several nice girls to get myself. I figure that after loosing my sorority to someone else's folly, I deserve to treat myself. I have 7 girls picked out at the moment. Also grabbing up a boy or two. One for sure.
I am looking at possibly importing a giant or two as a Christmas present to myself. Would be happy with a half giant female to start with, but really want another giant or two. Absolutely love Uther and I would like to breed them.


In other news, I may be expecting another baby of my own. Too early to tell yet. I also tend not to make a big deal about it until month 4 or 5 because it is hard for me to keep a pregnancy. We will see though.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Fenris had a vet appointment today. Took him in to be neutered. Everything went well. He was neutered and microchipped. Poor thing has been having trouble with a puppy bacterial infection on his belly and groin area. The scrubbed him really well while he was out today. Looks much better. They gave him a shot ot antibiotics and another of pain killers before he came home. Unfortunately, the pain meds seem to have worn off. He's having trouble sleeing now. Doubt it helps any that he has to wear a cone.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Poor little guy!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah. Last night was horrible. He's doing ok today. He got his pain medication this morning. Gets it again later. Hoping to be able to time it just right so that he can sleep through the night. He's been sleeping the last few hours.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Having surgery on our pets is always so hard. We can't explain why they are hurting or that it will go away soon. Hand in there and give him a little spoiling for me.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, it's been a while...


Fenris is doing great. Acting much better. Well.. for me. He sees me as the alpha in his life. He gives all kids respect... but not other people I live with including Devon. He has decided that Devon is below him in the pecking order. >>


I have lost a few fish since last I updated... The heat has wrecked havoc on my poor little guys.
Leonidas passed away because of the heat. It got entirely too hot.
Sholto passed from the same causes...

Here's a list of current setups:
3.5 gallon heated and filtered tank on daughter's dresser. Has a live anubias plant. Hannibal is still doing fantastic. Very lively and happy. Surprises me that he is still doing so well since he's obviously older and came from PetSmart.
5 gallon heated tank. Live plants. Home to my yellow dragon HMPK male. He definitely needs a name.
10 gallon heated and super filtered tank. I am loving the filter this tank came with! Super quiet and does an awesome job. Going to be my sorority tank. At the moment, it only has 1 unnamed "fancy" mustard gas HM female. She has lovely form and is full of eggs. Feisty little thing. Tank has a live corkscrew val and java moss.
10 gal heated tank. Home to my yellow marble HMPK female, Conchenn. She will have no tank mates as she kills them. She is full of eggs.
10 gal heated tank divided in half. Home to my marble metallic HMPK male named Frost. The other half is home to my true giant HMPK named Uther. He is mostly black with a little yellow marbled onto his face and beard.
10 gal heated tank. In half of it at the moment is my metallic green with orange fins HMPK male who is in need of a name. This is his permanent home. The other half is in turn divided in half to temporarily house Odin and Egil while I clean up their tank.

I put Egil and Odin in their temporary spaces last night. Egil has shredded most of his beautiful tail. Odin bit off some of his tail... But has since built a bubble nest! This is the first time he has built such a nice bubble nest. It gives me hope.

My metallic green with orange fins HMPK male has blown bubbles along the top of the water in his half of the tank... No real order to them. It's a bit sad really.. I had hoped to try him with my new MG HM girl.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry you have lost several of your bettas to heat. I don't know how bettas, but I used to put ice cubes in my tanks whenever it got really hot.
So glad Fenris is acting more himself. Our wolfdog, Amarok sees me as some kind of super alpha, because he has seen my daughter (who is his alpha) answer to me, so he also makes sure he responds as he should. Hang in there, everything will work out in the end.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

It has been way too long...

Fish I have:
Conchenn - She has changed colors. Love this HMPK girl. Her body is now mostly mint green with some yellow. Her head is pale yellow with bright yellow spot between her eyes. Tail and dorsal are dark blood red.
Unnamed - Yellow dragon HMPK male. Fins are edged in mint green.
Frost - Metallic marble HMPK male. Love him. Flares at everything.
Larkspur - Dragon mustard gas HM with shortfin genes.
Uther - Giant HMPK. I had thought he was black.. Moved him the other day and he is actually a dark purple. Has a little yellow marbled onto his face.
Unnamed - Metallic green HMPK. Has lovely orange fins.


Hannibal passed on us. He jumped for his food... About an hour later, I found him dead. I think that he was simply old. I do not know how long he was at PetSmart before I bought him for Kacey, but he was rather large when we bought him. Kacey was not home when he passed... So Devon and I did an emergency trip to PetSmart. I found a male with the same coloring but much smaller. So far, she has not noticed the difference. The new Hannibal settled in quite quickly... and even bit me while I was moving him into the tank. -_- The cycle continues.

I now have Frost at the foot of the bed where my sorority was. He seems to like his new digs. He has a new decoration since my Larkspur wasn't using it. He sleeps in it, the lil cutey. Also has a fake plant that up to the surface he likes to rest on. I enjoy watching him patrol around and flare at everything. Including me.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Hannibal I, happy to hear of Hannibal II, I'm suprised your daughter hasn't noticed, but it could be because she expects to see Hannibal I, so that is what she sees. Good to hear the others are doing well.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I was very sad to find Hannibal 1 like that though. After everything we went through with him and how he helped me when we first got him for her... I just can't believe how similar Hannibal 2 looks. Very impressed with how quickly he settled in. He ate the first night. Thankfully, he isn't picky. He seemed very happy for the food and warm water.

While we were getting Hannibal 2... I saw this baby betta that I very nearly brought home. The poor thing looked near death and wasn't even an inch long including tail. If I had had the money or knew the manager was there, I would have.

Uther does not seem fond of his temporary housing. Had a heater quit on me and have to get a new one. So I switched what tank he's in for the moment. Hope to get him back into his normal tank soon.

Also, Hannibal 2 had some obvious fin rot. Looks better today. I put a small piece of IAL in his tank when we put him in there (after it was completely cleaned, of course). He certainly seems happy. Have the water at 80 to help his healing. Slowly raised it to that point from 78.

Spent some time enjoying Frost this morning. He's so entertaining. Love how he doesn't care how big something is. He thinks he can take it all on. <3 Very cute.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I know what you mean about the baby bettas. I've been tempted to bring some home, but since I'm sure they haven't gotten the best of care, I'm afraid they would die after getting attached. With winter comming up, I need to get another heater along with at least 1 spare. You never know when a heater might stop working :/.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah. Learned that the hard way. Had one quit on me and I don't trust my spare anymore. It got back up to 80+ this week.. But it's OR so winter is cold and rainy. Will definitely get some new heaters and at least one spare.

Hannibal 2 has already built a bubble nest. Fold a dollar bill in half, that's about the size of it right now. Surprised me with it.

Uther is angry with me. His side of the hood light went out. Have the light near their tank on to compensate for the moment while I try to hunt down my spare bulb.

Conchenn has this new habit of pushing off her gravel to dart off. She does it at odd times and scares me with it. o_o Odd little fish.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It's really amazing how different bettas can be from each other. I have one male that scares me sometimes because he likes to hide, and I start to fear he has died, then when I'm feeding everybody, out he comes and starts to dance.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

It really is.

Hannibal 2 has now made his nest bigger. Takes up about 1/3 of the surface of his 3.5 gal tank.

Frost also has a bubble nest going. He can see Larkspur and has started builind like crazy.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Are you planning on doing any spawning during the winter? Sounds like your boys are ready.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Once I get these financials straightened around, I do plan on doing at least one spawn. Both my girls are eggy. My boys would definitely spawn if I put them with the girls. I have two that I know are good fathers. Not worried about that part. My yellow dragon HMPK boy is an excellent father. He would have stayed with them if I'd had let him. lol


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck with both the financial thing, and the spawning.
I'm currently conditioning all my bettas, including the three you want. My last spawn just died off for no apparent reason, so I'm starting over. I think I'll be trying my salamander pair I got from Karen, but if that doesn't work out, I still have the rest to choose from.


----------

